# If you shoot, you'll want this!



## AERO63

Ok.


----------



## TTripin

Is it a BowTurbo XL.......:smile:


----------



## jrmsoccer32

here we go.... AGAIN


----------



## slowen

*Dr Evil!*

Are they ill tempered broadheads with lasers?

Slowen


----------



## heavy dart

Is it a bow tripod?


----------



## Okie X




----------



## Woody69




----------



## SaltLakeArcher

Arrows that shoot themselves?


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

is it 15 more versions of the STS: :noidea:

a new vane that looks just like a blazer? 

a bow press painted differently than all the others? :doh:



:chortle:


----------



## Bobmuley

Considering the source I'll look forward to it.:smile:


----------



## xibowhunter

if you can't give any info ,WHATS THE POINT OF THIS THREAD???????:boom:


----------



## pintojk

I know ..... I know ..... 

it's the long awaited release of ..... :thumbs_up

:wav:*HDI PI V4*:wav:


----------



## dwagoner

Smart BHs, laser guided you just huck the arrow up and 45 degree then drop the bow and lase the target with laser rangefinder, SWEET!!


----------



## heavy dart

xibowhunter said:


> if you can't give any info ,WHATS THE POINT OF THIS THREAD???????:boom:


To build up a buying frenzy.
I'm on the edge of my seat!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bobmuley said:


> Considering the source I'll look forward to it.:smile:


Agreed.

Like Bobmuley says...
Consider the source.

Very credible.


----------



## rmadduxjr

I am so excited! I can't hardly wait. lol


----------



## cdegeeter

:tape:


----------



## sawtoothscream

need info what does it do?

more speed?
silence
stabile

just give a keyword.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher

Just sent in my order, will post pics as soon as it (they?) arrive(s)!!!


----------



## itchyfinger

Is it PI v3?????? :whoo: I heard they got it to stop burning your hands!!!!


----------



## outback jack

nuts&bolts said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Like Bobmuley says...
> Consider the source.
> 
> Very credible.


+1. Don't think he would be stirring the pot about anything that wasn't really good. But who am I to say.imp:


----------



## pintojk

itchyfinger said:


> Is it PI v3?????? :whoo: I heard they got it to stop burning your hands!!!!


Itchy ..... PI V3's been out for over 1 year now, the much anticpated release of V4 which works with all binary and trinary cam bows should hopefully be out soon


----------



## DarrinM

I heard with the economy the way it is the Ohase Inhibitor will be half price at Lancaster until further notice.....

I bet that is what the poster was saying..... Or is he spilling the beans about the new contract to make M****** a licensed supplier of PIv5.5????????:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## pintojk

DarrinM said:


> I heard with the economy the way it is the Ohase Inhibitor will be half price at Lancaster until further notice.....
> 
> I bet that is what the poster was saying..... Or is he spilling the beans about the new contract to make M****** a licensed supplier of PIv5.5????????:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


*PI 5.5*:jaw:

you've been holding out on me dude :angry:


----------



## JDS-1

Is it a Bowtech that doesn't have limb pockets shattering, roller guards that go flying? Please do tell


----------



## top5fingers

:moviecorn


----------



## badbow148

Another hurry up and here not see thread. Them takes 2-3wks for any real info. Later or sooner, now, tomorrow and waiting on pat.


----------



## Darrin

Its something that some friends of mine put together(McCarthy, Brooks, Wilde, Morgan, Gillingham, Beaubouef, Haynes) and hope that everyone will enjoy!


----------



## SoMdHunter

Must be those single scoped, double barreled, laser sighted, heat seeking arrows I've been reading about!


----------



## heavy dart

Darrin said:


> Its something that some friends of mine put together(McCarthy, Brooks, Wilde, Morgan, Gillingham, Beaubouef, Haynes) and hope that everyone will enjoy!


Well you are keeping some good company.
Seriously I am on the edge of my seat,now.


----------



## Justin17

The phone book finally?


----------



## young_bull44

jeopardy theme song....


----------



## SET THE HOOK

archery video game for xbox?


----------



## itchyfinger

DarrinM said:


> I heard with the economy the way it is the Ohase Inhibitor will be half price at Lancaster until further notice.....
> 
> I bet that is what the poster was saying..... Or is he spilling the beans about the new contract to make M****** a licensed supplier of PIv5.5????????:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


5.5!!!!!  My v2 is just wearing off and I'm just getting my sense of smell back!!!! I can't wait to smell....er....not smell V5.5 :shade:


----------



## AF Slayer

Archery for the Wii?


----------



## pintojk

AF Slayer said:


> Archery for the Wii?


been there ..... done that


----------



## ohiobbc123

I can't stand the suspense! Just tell us!


----------



## smshinall

I just ordered 5 of them. Can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## tileman

I refuse to buy one now just because of this premature thread:angry:


----------



## LiteSpeed1

The Mathews Monster is coming out early!


----------



## Reo

I have to say Darrin is right it should be big. What ever it is to bring all these guys together to help others should be great. I'm just as excited about it as all of you are to see this. It will be well worth the wait.


Reo


----------



## Reo

Anything that is able to bring this bunch together should be nothing short of amazing. I would say this is maybe one of the best bunchs of archers I have ever seen. So just keep a eye on what is coming up.

Reo


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I would say the source is very credible!!! :teeth:


----------



## leebo-hunter

igot mine early, from someone, that works for the company that makes them. i tried it a couple times, and went back to my old one. i threw it in the dumpster! what a waste of time giving it a try !!! :thumbs_do:gossip:


----------



## Roadrunner

*I know what it is!*

It's a big buck locater. You set it on the desired sized buck you want to kill like say 200 inches and this device will locate that size of buck and bring him in to you. The only drawback to it is that it will only work if you believe in it so you have to be mentally tough also. If you believe, he will come.


----------



## archerm3

tileman said:


> I refuse to buy one now just because of this premature thread:angry:


I agree.

If it's just a week out just annouce it then and not piss everyone off. 

:thumbs_do

Must be the archery segway.


----------



## LBmaN

Whats PI?


----------



## PB26

Hate to state the obvious but judging by that list of top names it sounds like some kind of instructional DVD to me.


----------



## KBI-PREZ

Could it possibly be a new governer for Illinois....Just a thought.


----------



## Rattleman

The real location of BOWTIE (Once they find him):shade:


----------



## PB26

KBI-PREZ said:


> Could it possibly be a new governer for Illinois....Just a thought.


:ballchain


----------



## Browtine22

I haven't been teased like this since I was 15. It's not as much fun now as it was then,


----------



## possum trapper

Straighter talk from the pros


----------



## slowen

*Check is in the Mail*

I will take a dozen.

Slowen


----------



## Ram-bow

wow this darrin guys is a clown! :angry:


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Judging from the names I am guessing a sight or a release


----------



## marforme

Darrin said:


> Its something that some friends of mine put together(McCarthy, Brooks, Wilde, Morgan, Gillingham, Beaubouef, Haynes) and hope that everyone will enjoy!


A DVD? :noidea:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Really? Let's see, one of the best shooter's around and Reo....another one of the best around!! 

PI = Phase Inhibitor!!:thumbs_up:smile:




Ram-bow said:


> wow this darrin guys is a clown! :angry:


----------



## Reo

Not a DVD but that would be a great Idea. I'm telling you it will all be worth the wait. Sorry if it is just killing you I know I can't handle the wait fot things too.

Reo


----------



## jfinn

*what it is*

it is the brand newe never been on the market, buck heart seeking broadhead. this new broadhead will fly around trees thru grass and pick out the buck you want in a heard of 30. thank you i'm here all week


----------



## rodney482

LiteSpeed1 said:


> The Mathews Monster is coming out early!


yep early Feb:smile:


----------



## pintojk

Reo said:


> Not a DVD but that would be a great Idea. I'm telling you it will all be worth the wait. Sorry if it is just killing you I know I can't handle the wait fot things too.
> 
> Reo


Reo ..... I'll definately take your word that it'll be great :thumb: ..... now hook a brother up and get me 2 of whatever this new gizmo is :teeth:


----------



## vhunter

I just canceled my order. I found somebody else who makes a better one for cheaper.


----------



## novich69

Gotta be good!!


----------



## Man-n-Pink

newer version of PI. 



Awesome




Does it come in Pink


----------



## pintojk

divot250 said:


> newer version of PI.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come in Pink


of course it will :becky:


----------



## Darien Outdoors

*All NEW product*

Hurry up and let me see so I can start producing a better less exspensive one to archers....


----------



## montigre

I know...I know...Its a color-coordinated face guard for those learning to use BT releases....:rock:


----------



## N BROOKS

Well, time for me to back my boys... although some of the guesses at this new *whatever * would be extremely helpful, such as the face guard for those learning to use a BT release and the BowTec that doesn't explode (I'm just saying those are good things!! haha), this little piece of info could go a long way in many people's hands... it is something that can be red in two ways, one not as colorful as the other... it is something that can be allowed on a plane, yet, can be used as a weapon if attacked by the right kind of enemy.. its kinda like "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?", except the world will know this Friday!! 

and for those that get upset with a thread that doesn't reveal what you would like to see, may I say that you could take a chill pill and get off your computer for a while and enjoy life instead of living and dying in a cyber world where you are "so much cooler online!!" compliments of Brad Paisley... go play with your children, if you have them.. if not.. play with someone else's kids.. they probably need the attention or they will wind up just like you, paying way to much attention to a forum... 

Seriously, if you don't like the thread, MOVE ON!! Grow up... Ignore it.... just because someone is excited about something and couldn't keep his fingers from typing a little something about it (and I might add, it is pretty cool!!) don't blast them!! You might have car trouble someday one of these guys could be the one that helps you out.. but then, you might be the type that has the whole world after you... and wouldn't know if someone did stop and help... 


Back to the thread.... This Friday... I hope we can mail you one...


----------



## Mike2787

N BROOKS said:


> Well, time for me to back my boys... although some of the guesses at this new *whatever * would be extremely helpful, such as the face guard for those learning to use a BT release and the BowTec that doesn't explode (I'm just saying those are good things!! haha), this little piece of info could go a long way in many people's hands... it is something that can be red in two ways, one not as colorful as the other... it is something that can be allowed on a plane, yet, can be used as a weapon if attacked by the right kind of enemy.. its kinda like "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?", except the world will know this Friday!!
> 
> and for those that get upset with a thread that doesn't reveal what you would like to see, may I say that you could take a chill pill and get off your computer for a while and enjoy life instead of living and dying in a cyber world where you are "so much cooler online!!" compliments of Brad Paisley... go play with your children, if you have them.. if not.. play with someone else's kids.. they probably need the attention or they will wind up just like you, paying way to much attention to a forum...
> 
> Seriously, if you don't like the thread, MOVE ON!! Grow up... Ignore it.... just because someone is excited about something and couldn't keep his fingers from typing a little something about it (and I might add, it is pretty cool!!) don't blast them!! You might have car trouble someday one of these guys could be the one that helps you out.. but then, you might be the type that has the whole world after you... and wouldn't know if someone did stop and help...
> 
> 
> Back to the thread.... This Friday... I hope we can mail you one...



AMEN:thumbs_up


----------



## drtnshtr

N BROOKS said:


> Well, time for me to back my boys... although some of the guesses at this new *whatever * would be extremely helpful, such as the face guard for those learning to use a BT release and the BowTec that doesn't explode (I'm just saying those are good things!! haha), this little piece of info could go a long way in many people's hands... it is something that can be red in two ways, one not as colorful as the other... it is something that can be allowed on a plane, yet, can be used as a weapon if attacked by the right kind of enemy.. its kinda like "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?", except the world will know this Friday!!
> 
> and for those that get upset with a thread that doesn't reveal what you would like to see, may I say that you could take a chill pill and get off your computer for a while and enjoy life instead of living and dying in a cyber world where you are "so much cooler online!!" compliments of Brad Paisley... go play with your children, if you have them.. if not.. play with someone else's kids.. they probably need the attention or they will wind up just like you, paying way to much attention to a forum...
> 
> Seriously, if you don't like the thread, MOVE ON!! Grow up... Ignore it.... just because someone is excited about something and couldn't keep his fingers from typing a little something about it (and I might add, it is pretty cool!!) don't blast them!! You might have car trouble someday one of these guys could be the one that helps you out.. but then, you might be the type that has the whole world after you... and wouldn't know if someone did stop and help...
> 
> 
> Back to the thread.... This Friday... I hope we can mail you one...


Coming from the sources I will take 3 of them For those of you that dont know...These guys are Professional Archers:thumbs_up


----------



## Darrin

Nathan Brooks, you just added to the list of why I love u!!


----------



## drtnshtr

Hey Darrin how is your son doing? I shot with him up in Erie a couple years ago and he was a heck of a shooter then...I can see him being a pro in the near future.


----------



## heavy dart

Darrin said:


> Its something that some friends of mine put together(McCarthy, Brooks, Wilde, Morgan, Gillingham, Beaubouef, Haynes) and hope that everyone will enjoy!


Surely anyone who has picked up a bow recognizes the names mentioned.


----------



## drtnshtr

heavy dart said:


> Surely anyone who has picked up a bow recognizes the names mentioned.


by the sounds of it this is not true...I guess with the wide array of shooters and their different shooting jandras...


----------



## Darrin

drtnshtr, Dylan is doing great! Basketball, baseball, cars, girls and oh yeah, archery! He has really taken a liking to traditional archery! Its huge here in our hometown, some of the guys have been really helpful to him cause I Know nothin' about it!


----------



## Okie X

Darrin said:


> Its something that some friends of mine put together(McCarthy, Brooks, Wilde, Morgan, Gillingham, Beaubouef, Haynes) and hope that everyone will enjoy!





heavy dart said:


> Surely anyone who has picked up a bow recognizes the names mentioned.



Umm...... are they original members of one of the coolest 70s rock bands ever?!


----------



## heavy dart

Okie X said:


> Umm...... are they original members of one of the coolest 70s rock bands ever?!


Still The One.lol


----------



## pintojk

drtnshtr said:


> Coming from the sources I will take 3 of them For those of you that dont know...These guys are Professional Archers:thumbs_up



back of the line ..... I got dibbs on this one :thumb:


----------



## Seawood

New 400 FPS single cam Mathews...not sure of the model name.....what do I win?:smile:


----------



## Man-n-Pink

heavy dart said:


> Surely anyone who has picked up a bow recognizes the names mentioned.


OH YEA


I just watched Chance take out everone at Presleys.


and seemed to be a nice guy.

at least the little that I did speak to him.


----------



## Guest

lets hear about it soon!!!!


----------



## drtnshtr

Darrin said:


> drtnshtr, Dylan is doing great! Basketball, baseball, cars, girls and oh yeah, archery! He has really taken a liking to traditional archery! Its huge here in our hometown, some of the guys have been really helpful to him cause I Know nothin' about it!


uh oh the G word Is he still shooting competitively? I think I was shooting Semi-pro but shooting the same course as Dylan then...He was outshooting me that day....I knon I know thats not saying much He was shooting really good back then...


----------



## Darrin

He shoots the IBO's and a couple of the ASA's. Usually indoor Nat's. I told him to focus on his High School years and his sports if he wants! Only two years of high school left. He's got the rest of his life to be serious about archery. He loves to shoot but not as serious as me!


----------



## Shinsou

posting in this thread.


----------



## BowAg

Laser guided broadhead. Just lock on target and release. Point of impact is within 1.25 inches up to 38 yards. MSRP is $2,549.


----------



## JWT

*I look forward to the new...*

Phase inhibitor!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up The last versions were too bulky:shade:


----------



## Kstigall

N BROOKS said:


> Well, time for me to back my boys... although some of the guesses at this new *whatever * would be extremely helpful, such as the face guard for those learning to use a BT release and the BowTec that doesn't explode (I'm just saying those are good things!! haha), this little piece of info could go a long way in many people's hands... it is something that can be red in two ways, one not as colorful as the other... it is something that can be allowed on a plane, yet, can be used as a weapon if attacked by the right kind of enemy.. its kinda like "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?", except the world will know this Friday!!
> 
> and for those that get upset with a thread that doesn't reveal what you would like to see, may I say that you could take a chill pill and get off your computer for a while and enjoy life instead of living and dying in a cyber world where you are "so much cooler online!!" compliments of Brad Paisley... go play with your children, if you have them.. if not.. play with someone else's kids.. they probably need the attention or they will wind up just like you, paying way to much attention to a forum...
> 
> Seriously, if you don't like the thread, MOVE ON!! Grow up... Ignore it.... just because someone is excited about something and couldn't keep his fingers from typing a little something about it (and I might add, it is pretty cool!!) don't blast them!! You might have car trouble someday one of these guys could be the one that helps you out.. but then, you might be the type that has the whole world after you... and wouldn't know if someone did stop and help...
> 
> 
> Back to the thread.... This Friday... I hope we can mail you one...


I figured it out!!!

It's a functioning red and black light saber! In red mode set on low you can use it as a flashlight AND to strip fletching off arrows. Obviously, there are endless possibilities. Turn it up on high and you'll have cooked venison by the time you're finished gutting the deer. Set on "High Black" it's the perfect covert tool for clearing shooting lanes!

 I couldn't get a patent on my prototype since it kept turning green once it got hot...................and nobody likes green!!


----------



## RickinMo

With that list of the whos who in target archery I'm in whatever it is!!!!

Rick


----------



## BlackTimber

My guess is that it is something that you do, not something to buy like an accessory.


----------



## lil' sexy

*Rangefinder*

I heard through the grapevine that it is a new rangefinder from NIKON...Move over Ralph and Vicki...


----------



## cath8r

Did you and your friends put together a video divulging all of the super duper pro secrets for every archery discipline?! All the secret rights, rituals and handshakes?? Did you include the 3D decoder ring??? 
Cool, can't wait till Friday!!!!!!


----------



## drtnshtr

Darrin said:


> He shoots the IBO's and a couple of the ASA's. Usually indoor Nat's. I told him to focus on his High School years and his sports if he wants! Only two years of high school left. He's got the rest of his life to be serious about archery. He loves to shoot but not as serious as me!


Very true!!! Good job Darrin:thumbs_up


----------



## semobow

Is it a cure for the flu? I could use it about now!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

Darrin said:


> Its something that some friends of mine put together(McCarthy, Brooks, Wilde, Morgan, Gillingham, Beaubouef, Haynes) and hope that everyone will enjoy!


Ahhhh now I know what it is.....
I'll go ahead and let the cat out of the bag. It's something that will change the way we all shoot & hunt, and from all these top shooters getting their heads together and designing it you know it will be awesome. 
Introducing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
The Bow Mounted Deer View Mirror !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Reo

I have to say wow there are some crazy Ideas out there.


----------



## sharkred7

J-Daddy said:


> Ahhhh now I know what it is.....
> I'll go ahead and let the cat out of the bag. It's something that will change the way we all shoot & hunt, and from all these top shooters getting their heads together and designing it you know it will be awesome.
> Introducing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> The Bow Mounted Deer View Mirror !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


Now that's funny!!


----------



## Bobmuley

If Nathans involved it could be a Christmas song album.


----------



## BlackTimber

Could this have anything to do with helping archery grow. Making it spectator friendly???
Just somthing I heard last year at vegas.


----------



## pintojk

Reo said:


> I have to say wow there are some crazy Ideas out there.


nope ..... just crazy people :lol:


----------



## Shinsou

Bows that shoot lightning?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

N BROOKS said:


> ...it is something that can be red in two ways, one not as colorful as the other... it is something that can be allowed on a plane, yet, can be used as a weapon if attacked by the right kind of enemy...


If I guess correctly, do I get a free copy. 

These guys have joined forces and written a book that will be available this coming Friday.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Thank you!! I mean with all the problems in the world right now and people are getting that upset about this???? If these guys say it'll help, it will help!! 




N BROOKS said:


> Well, time for me to back my boys... although some of the guesses at this new *whatever * would be extremely helpful, such as the face guard for those learning to use a BT release and the BowTec that doesn't explode (I'm just saying those are good things!! haha), this little piece of info could go a long way in many people's hands... it is something that can be red in two ways, one not as colorful as the other... it is something that can be allowed on a plane, yet, can be used as a weapon if attacked by the right kind of enemy.. its kinda like "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?", except the world will know this Friday!!
> 
> and for those that get upset with a thread that doesn't reveal what you would like to see, may I say that you could take a chill pill and get off your computer for a while and enjoy life instead of living and dying in a cyber world where you are "so much cooler online!!" compliments of Brad Paisley... go play with your children, if you have them.. if not.. play with someone else's kids.. they probably need the attention or they will wind up just like you, paying way to much attention to a forum...
> 
> Seriously, if you don't like the thread, MOVE ON!! Grow up... Ignore it.... just because someone is excited about something and couldn't keep his fingers from typing a little something about it (and I might add, it is pretty cool!!) don't blast them!! You might have car trouble someday one of these guys could be the one that helps you out.. but then, you might be the type that has the whole world after you... and wouldn't know if someone did stop and help...
> 
> 
> Back to the thread.... This Friday... I hope we can mail you one...


----------



## lil' sexy

*Crazy*

Have all of you lost your minds..No Respect...


----------



## 60X

Going by the names mentioned I'm guessing it's a quick guide on how to build an addition onto your house for all the trophies and happy gilmore checks these guys win.


----------



## curley30030x

Sounds cool....where can I order one, price, and Ill send my paypal right away!...........


----------



## boaritupya

I'll have one in RED,size LARGE, right hand.
Sounds like it would be handy if you were being mugged in a dark lane.:boxing:


----------



## bowaholic77

I say its magic fairy dust that all the PRO's put on thier bows before each shoot

That is why you guys are so good.........right:shade:

Seriously....Always like to see new cool toys to play with!!


----------



## JLH

Who is this Darrin charector????

I mean, he has the same name as possibly the greatest archer of all time...darrin m.....but, he only has like 12 posts.....that means he spends more time behind a bow than in front of a computer...or he's a name dropping poser, tryin to be some archery great...



Anyways, I look forward to it... whatever it is, and hope all is well with you Darrin.


----------



## lil' sexy

*JLH Serious or Not*

JLH you can not be any kind of archer for real if you don't know who Darrin Christenberry is. Hopefully you are kidding if not you need to get out to a coarse or show up at a major shoot in the IBO,ASA,NFAA or NAA and he will likely be one of the guys getting a check...Lord help our planet when people like this are allowed to walk on it...Love Archery or Love the Computer??


----------



## jre4192

I'm hoping for something that will allow me to shoot winning scores with out my brain getting in the way. :teeth:


----------



## andy the hun

I think it's soundproof underwear for hunting by smell-lock.
Or........a toaster phone.:teeth:


----------



## steve hilliard

I am right behind you Pinto :smile:, Its great to see the excitment I wish Darrin well with this !!!


----------



## thirdypointer

Solar powered flashlight?


----------



## jwshooter11

lil' sexy said:


> JLH you can not be any kind of archer for real if you don't know who Darrin Christenberry is. Hopefully you are kidding if not you need to get out to a coarse or show up at a major shoot in the IBO,ASA,NFAA or NAA and he will likely be one of the guys getting a check...Lord help our planet when people like this are allowed to walk on it...Love Archery or Love the Computer??


On behalf of the archery world, JLH was probably too busy lining up the sights on yet another 160" plus buck! I've been to his house and seen them! Also, since you seem to want to insult people, I'm not real sure who you are! However, look for me at Vegas and I'll buy you a beer! That is if you dare show up at a major shoot! Some people just prefer to hunt!:shade:


----------



## JWT

andy the hun said:


> I think it's soundproof underwear for hunting by smell-lock.
> Or........a toaster phone.:teeth:




 Toaster phone!!!!


----------



## JLH

JLH knows who Darrin C. is...



....and thanks John!


----------



## Man-n-Pink

lil' sexy said:


> JLH you can not be any kind of archer for real if you don't know who Darrin Christenberry is. Hopefully you are kidding if not you need to get out to a coarse or show up at a major shoot in the IBO,ASA,NFAA or NAA and he will likely be one of the guys getting a check...Lord help our planet when people like this are allowed to walk on it...Love Archery or Love the Computer??




Saw him at presleys and he picked up a check there.

it wasn't a happy gilmore check, but still a check.


----------



## Leviticus

Ram-bow said:


> wow this darrin guys is a clown! :angry:


I think it's hilarious to see someone call Darrin C. a clown. Obviously anyone who would, knows nothing about the sport of archery. Darrin C. is one of the greatest guys to ever shoot a bow and when he says something about archery you'd better just listen. I know I will!


----------



## Leviticus

Leviticus said:


> I think it's hilarious to see someone call Darrin C. a clown. Obviously anyone who would, knows nothing about the sport of archery. Darrin C. is one of the greatest guys to ever shoot a bow and when he says something about archery you'd better just listen. I know I will!


By the way, we have been working on this project since last summer. Personally I think it's awesome and archery has needed something like this for a long time. I honestly don't think it will be topped!


----------



## pintojk

Leviticus said:


> By the way, we have been working on this project since last summer. Personally I think it's awesome and archery has needed something like this for a long time. I honestly don't think it will be topped!


sounds great !!! can't wait to see what's coming


----------



## NEVADAPRO

You are right Levi! I seriously hope these people are joking!!:smile:



Leviticus said:


> I think it's hilarious to see someone call Darrin C. a clown. Obviously anyone who would, knows nothing about the sport of archery. Darrin C. is one of the greatest guys to ever shoot a bow and when he says something about archery you'd better just listen. I know I will!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Leviticus said:


> By the way, we have been working on this project since last summer. Personally I think it's awesome and archery has needed something like this for a long time. I honestly don't think it will be topped!


Leviticus: from Greek Λευιτικός, "relating to the Levites" 

So, it appears that Levi's "relative" or "alter" is amongst us. :shade:

Now how soon can I expect to get my autographed "red" book that should be "read" over and over?


----------



## Man-n-Pink

Leviticus said:


> I think it's hilarious to see someone call Darrin C. a clown. Obviously anyone who would, knows nothing about the sport of archery. Darrin C. is one of the greatest guys to ever shoot a bow and when he says something about archery you'd better just listen. I know I will!


I'll agree, He's one of the good guys.

He'll talk with ya and joke with ya. 

just a down to earth kinda a guy.


----------



## Mr. October

Wow . . 4 pages of discussion about "something".


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Mr. October said:


> Wow . . 4 pages of discussion about "something".


I'm telling you, that "something" is a book or possibly some other media type with input from all these pros (at least I'm hoping so). :teeth:


----------



## Mr. October

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm telling you, that "something" is a book or possibly some other media type with input from all these pros (at least I'm hoping so). :teeth:


I'd buy it . . .


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Mr. October said:


> I'd buy it . . .


Me too, but first I'd add it to my Christmas wish list in hopes someone would buy it for me.


----------



## ciscokid

TTripin said:


> Is it a BowTurbo XL.......:smile:


LOL

:darkbeer:


is it... http://elitearchery.com/Home.html


----------



## Mr. October

pragmatic_lee said:


> Me too, but first I'd add it to my Christmas wish list in hopes someone would buy it for me.


Right . . . I'll probably get a freakin' turtleneck or a fleece vest again :angry:. I've known my in-laws for over 20 years now and they've never once seen me wear a turtleneck or fleece vest . . I guess they must figure its jus 'cause I don't have one. I'd rather get nothing.


----------



## bradjwilliams

*I'm In!*

I have been waiting for a tournament like this for a long time and it's about time someone made it happen! The sport will greatly benefit from the outside sponsors and the coverage.


----------



## bacon27

Fellas what is this PI V3, etc... stuff your talking about? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Mr. October

bacon27 said:


> Fellas what is this PI V3, etc... stuff your talking about? I've never heard of it.


That would be yer Phase Inhibitor Version 3. 
















Trust me . . . its a long story . . . . but don't bother going to Lancaster and asking for Phase Inhibitor.


----------



## drtnshtr

Ok I already put my name down for 3 of whatever it is but I changed my mind.....



Make it 10


----------



## jersey bob

*My personal choice*

My personal choice would be anti-gravity boots. Scouting rough country will be a snap. When its time to hunt you can hang a stand or move it with ease, no need for a "nutcracker" safety beltukey:, and if you get the magnum model, you put the deer drag around your ankles and fly back to the truck.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I think version 5.5 is already available!!!:teeth:




Mr. October said:


> That would be yer Phase Inhibitor Version 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me . . . its a long story . . . . but don't bother going to Lancaster and asking for Phase Inhibitor.


----------



## jre4192

bradjwilliams said:


> I have been waiting for a tournament like this for a long time and it's about time someone made it happen! The sport will greatly benefit from the outside sponsors and the coverage.


Who said anything about a tournament? :confused2:


----------



## Darrin

I love archery!! I haven't been a big archery talk fan. From the times I have looked through threads on here and seen some of the reactions of my fellow archers, I kind of knew what this post was in for. Thats what we had in mind, to hopefully stir up the archery world. I've been called a character, a clown and who knows what else in this thread...people who know me and people who don't...I think a couple of my buddies even had my back! Myself and my family have gotten so much out of this sport and I hope some of you guys/gals have the dreams of becoming a World Champion, Shooter of the Year etc....I have had a chance to live it. Meeting my archery idols, hunting on TV, traveling to Australia and the list goes on. I have had a ton of experiences with a roller coaster of emotions and I hope I can share some of these with the archery world. I am in hopes that somebody will benefit from a bunch of knowledge from a great and talented bunch of shooters. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## steve hilliard

Darrin said:


> I love archery!! I haven't been a big archery talk fan. From the times I have looked through threads on here and seen some of the reactions of my fellow archers, I kind of knew what this post was in for. Thats what we had in mind, to hopefully stir up the archery world. I've been called a character, a clown and who knows what else in this thread...people who know me and people who don't...I think a couple of my buddies even had my back! Myself and my family have gotten so much out of this sport and I hope some of you guys/gals have the dreams of becoming a World Champion, Shooter of the Year etc....I have had a chance to live it. Meeting my archery idols, hunting on TV, traveling to Australia and the list goes on. I have had a ton of experiences with a roller coaster of emotions and I hope I can share some of these with the archery world. I am in hopes that somebody will benefit from a bunch of knowledge from a great and talented bunch of shooters. Good luck to you all!!


Well said ! thankyou Darrin.Giving back to the sport you love, you have my respect


----------



## Crusher

Ok! You got me! I am in suspence!:moviecorn:darkbeer:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I'm with you Steve!! Don't worry about those few on here Darrin!! I too am looking forward to seeing what is coming!! Especially from this group of top archer's!! Thanks!:smile:




steve hilliard said:


> Well said ! thankyou Darrin.Giving back to the sport you love, you have my respect


----------



## TMJ

*Darrin*

Darren Christenberry, one of the nicest men in archery you could ever meet, and we have.
From all your mates in Australia.:cheers:


----------



## Man-n-Pink

Wheres is it, its Friday. I want to see it now


----------



## pintojk

Darrin said:


> I love archery!! I haven't been a big archery talk fan. From the times I have looked through threads on here and seen some of the reactions of my fellow archers, I kind of knew what this post was in for. Thats what we had in mind, to hopefully stir up the archery world. I've been called a character, a clown and who knows what else in this thread...people who know me and people who don't...I think a couple of my buddies even had my back! Myself and my family have gotten so much out of this sport and I hope some of you guys/gals have the dreams of becoming a World Champion, Shooter of the Year etc....I have had a chance to live it. Meeting my archery idols, hunting on TV, traveling to Australia and the list goes on. I have had a ton of experiences with a roller coaster of emotions and I hope I can share some of these with the archery world. I am in hopes that somebody will benefit from a bunch of knowledge from a great and talented bunch of shooters. Good luck to you all!!


I know a bunch of us are patiently waiting for this release (btw it's Friday ) but I will say one quick thing ...... 

please do not judge AT (or any other web forum) by the posting of a few ..... take a moment and see what benefit you (the Pro's) bring to the forums, sharing your knowledge and experiences, your ups and downs, there's a wealth of knowledge to draw from that folks can recieve over the world wide web that they may never be able to get in person.

I've had the privelege to be able to meet and greet with some of the best, their knowledge has truly helped my game when I've struggled, I just hope by you coming here the same can happen to other archers in need.

I know it can be tough sometimes to weed through, but believe me when I tell you any input and experiences from folks like yourself is truly appreciated by the masses. :thumb:

I'll get off my soapbox now


----------



## Man-n-Pink

Darrin said:


> I love archery!! I haven't been a big archery talk fan. From the times I have looked through threads on here and seen some of the reactions of my fellow archers, I kind of knew what this post was in for. Thats what we had in mind, to hopefully stir up the archery world. I've been called a character, a clown and who knows what else in this thread...people who know me and people who don't...I think a couple of my buddies even had my back! Myself and my family have gotten so much out of this sport and I hope some of you guys/gals have the dreams of becoming a World Champion, Shooter of the Year etc....I have had a chance to live it. Meeting my archery idols, hunting on TV, traveling to Australia and the list goes on. I have had a ton of experiences with a roller coaster of emotions and I hope I can share some of these with the archery world. I am in hopes that somebody will benefit from a bunch of knowledge from a great and talented bunch of shooters. Good luck to you all!!





Well Darrin from the times that I have spoken with you, you have been. Well just a great guy. Its like talking a a friend that you have known your entire life. 

One thing that I have learned from Darrin is to always bring a roll of duct tape with you to a shoot.


thanks buddy see ya in Iowa.


----------



## tman704

I've been following this thread from the outskirts, I must admit my interest is piqued. Now is it this Friday or next Friday?


----------



## Mr. October

NEVADAPRO said:


> I think version 5.5 is already available!!!:teeth:


Sorry . . . my bad. I had forgotten version 3.4 & 4.0 were sort of flops. :angel:


----------



## JWT

*if it were my ...*

Idea. I'd just keep this thing going for about another week and then...Introduce my new super duper gizmo! Now, by the time I come out with it everyone will think it will speed my bow up 75fps and make me hold steadier than Jimmy D and Darrin himself. All just to find out it's a "new" sight alignment system that is similar to a military rear sight that is actually installed on the shooting string and served in to allow the archer to anchor more accuratly.

I bet it is gonna be fantastic!


----------



## Darrin

The web-sit IS supposed to be complete and up & running today. I don't know what time or any other details just yet. I haven't even seen the finished product yet. I will say, I keep wondering when technology will catch itself and archery products won't become any better or more efficient. With some of these Ideas on archery talk, the best is yet to come!!


----------



## pintojk

Mr. October said:


> Sorry . . . my bad. I had forgotten version 3.4 & 4.0 were sort of flops. :angel:


HDI PI was updated to the 3.71 and 4.1 versions in 2007 and 2008 ..... kinda like not buying the original ShamWow there Mr. October, you never know what you'll get when you spend your hard earned dollars on a cheap nock off 

send DarrinM your unused 3.4 and 4.0 with the original reciepts and HDI will gladly replace your products with the new 5.5 version when it becomes available. :becky:


----------



## [email protected]

*Lancaster Archery will have tons of 'em at the Classic!*

Hi Darrin;
Lookin' so forward to the Classic this year as Nathan B. is returning this year along with you and all the Best of the Best from the East to the West! 

We'll have lots of these in stock well before the Classic, hopefully before Christmas for everyone!! Stay Tuned to AT and to the LAS website for details on this great product. 

Call LAS and register for the LAS Classic with Chad E. at extension 212 right away! We already have over 120 archers registered for the Classic and Saturday shooting times are nearly filled to capacity. See the lancaster archery website for details on the Classic.

Congratulations Darrin on yet another great accomplishment in Archery!

Your Bud, 
Rob


----------



## pintojk

great to hear Rob :thumb: ..... make sure you save one for the Pinto :becky:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXGhvoekY44


----------



## Crusher

I thought I would have a few :darkbeer: while I wait for this thing to be introduced.

It's been so long that now I am not feeling well!ukey::faint:


Just kidding....Can't wait to see!


----------



## MOUNTIE1

Well......is it still Friday yet?


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Who? What? When? Where? How Much? Today? Tomorrow? Right now? Ever? Please?


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

Darrin said:


> I love archery!! I haven't been a big archery talk fan. From the times I have looked through threads on here and seen some of the reactions of my fellow archers, I kind of knew what this post was in for. Thats what we had in mind, to hopefully stir up the archery world. I've been called a character, a clown and who knows what else in this thread...people who know me and people who don't...I think a couple of my buddies even had my back! Myself and my family have gotten so much out of this sport and I hope some of you guys/gals have the dreams of becoming a World Champion, Shooter of the Year etc....I have had a chance to live it. Meeting my archery idols, hunting on TV, traveling to Australia and the list goes on. I have had a ton of experiences with a roller coaster of emotions and I hope I can share some of these with the archery world. I am in hopes that somebody will benefit from a bunch of knowledge from a great and talented bunch of shooters. Good luck to you all!!



I got your back too Darrin! All the way. I have met, shot with, and one time even beat Darrin (a moment I won't ever forget:shade. He is a great guy and always a true professional. Even when things don't go just right he is still standing there smiling and having a good time. See ya in Iowa

Bryan Lovely


----------



## alpinebowman

if this train doesn't get rolling I am going to have to start bugging Gillingham with constant phone calls until he tells me. Lets see this fancy wigit McThingy you guys are touting.


----------



## mathewsk

tic, toc, tic toc........... can't wait to see what it is????:thumbs_up


----------



## MoNofletch

I won't buy it just because of this thread!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker

MoNofletch said:


> I won't buy it just because of this thread!!!


u won't buy IT....you'll buy THEM..


----------



## supernova

Spill it already


----------



## bowboy0

It is somthing that is well worth the wait trust me!

Jake


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

N BROOKS said:


> Well, time for me to back my boys... although some of the guesses at this new *whatever * would be extremely helpful, such as the face guard for those learning to use a BT release and the BowTec that doesn't explode (I'm just saying those are good things!! haha), this little piece of info could go a long way in many people's hands... it is something that can be red in two ways, one not as colorful as the other... it is something that can be allowed on a plane, yet, can be used as a weapon if attacked by the right kind of enemy.. its kinda like "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?", except the world will know this Friday!!
> 
> and for those that get upset with a thread that doesn't reveal what you would like to see, may I say that you could take a chill pill and get off your computer for a while and enjoy life instead of living and dying in a cyber world where you are "so much cooler online!!" compliments of Brad Paisley... go play with your children, if you have them.. if not.. play with someone else's kids.. they probably need the attention or they will wind up just like you, paying way to much attention to a forum...
> 
> Seriously, if you don't like the thread, MOVE ON!! Grow up... Ignore it.... just because someone is excited about something and couldn't keep his fingers from typing a little something about it (and I might add, it is pretty cool!!) don't blast them!! You might have car trouble someday one of these guys could be the one that helps you out.. but then, you might be the type that has the whole world after you... and wouldn't know if someone did stop and help...
> 
> 
> Back to the thread.... This Friday... I hope we can mail you one...


Nathan, I have always had a lot of respect for you but this bumps you up another notch in my book. Well said.

Now for my guess..... Nocks with GPS locators for FITA and 3-D guys.:shade:


----------



## archeryogar

The suspense is killing me ! Is it a new 3012 arrow for indoor x punching.


----------



## BlackTimber

This is worse than the Mathews release of there 09' line up. I will be without internet access until sunday night (Shooting the Idaho Open) when I get home. I better just forget about it until then. 
Of course maybe Reo or somone will make an anouncment while we are there???


----------



## alpinebowman

BlackTimber said:


> This is worse than the Mathews release of there 09' line up. I will be without internet access until sunday night (Shooting the Idaho Open) when I get home. I better just forget about it until then.
> Of course maybe Reo or somone will make an anouncment while we are there???



I think between the 2 of use we can tackle one of these teasers that will be present and get the scoop from the source :angel:. What do you think


----------



## oct71

MoNofletch said:


> I won't buy it just because of this thread!!!


+1 I'm with Monofletch.


----------



## jersey bob

:drum::drum:WELLLLL.....Friday, 6 PM Eastern....and a drum roll, please....


----------



## Nightimer

Another new Carter release aid?


----------



## Protecshooter

*Enough already!!*

My wife wants to know why I am staring at the puter, hitting refresh and refusing to come down for dinner. Ok I will admit it! hello my name is Brian and I am a Archery Talk junkie. Step one is complete. Now please throw us a bone and help us get back to our lives. Now my wife is looking at me and just shaking her head in disgust. This had better come with an explanation of how much I can save by buying right now. That way I can counter the wife with all of her, ...... But it was 60% off. :BangHead:


----------



## mathewsk

*It looks like a ......*

no show?????? Have we all been had??????


----------



## spot&dot

I can't think of anything that all the names mentioned have in common other then being top pro shooters. They all shoot different equipment.


----------



## woobenbowhunter

I just spent like an hour reading this all these posts to try and figure out what this "thing" is and the answer is still not revealed. Waste o time


----------



## mitcheyb

*new thing*

Well i know what it is but im not going to tell you ,maybe in a little bit i can tell but not as of now.All you computer geeks will just have to go and shoot your bow for a little longer.


----------



## bobinhood

:ball:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

:bs:


----------



## DaddyPaul

bobinhood said:


> :ball:


X2


----------



## jbsoonerfan

I hope the product is better than this thread, because this sucks. The suspense is killing me. Guess I will :darkbeer::darkbeer: and wait.


----------



## Reo

THe countdown begins........59 minutes......and then you will all know!! 
Reo


----------



## Protecshooter

*All Right!!!!!!*

Start the count down.....


----------



## cp-er

*I Know I Know I Know*

I just seen a sneak.............GREAT............:teeth::darkbeer:


----------



## Crusher

I am a betting man and my money is on DVD....Something along the lines of Staight Talk w/ the Pros! We haven't heard from Gene in awhile.


----------



## Backlash

wake me when it happens


----------



## DaddyPaul

43 minutes?


----------



## jersey bob

:singing: Is the fat lady warming up yet???


----------



## Reo

Getting closer 
Reo


----------



## pintojk

:couch2:



Reo said:


> Getting closer
> Reo


----------



## nwaoutdoorsman

Now this has my attention. Lets see it before I fall asleep.


----------



## hoyt88

boy am on the edge off my seat cant wait :thumbs_up


----------



## MOUNTIE1

Let me see, I have bow, arrows, release, points, target, stabilizer, quiver, dampeners and well you get the point. I have everything currently on the market and I hit the x or pretty close most of the time. The only thing I don't have is time. If I spent more time shooting I would get better with the equipment I have. Hey, if use my time to shoot instead of looking to see what new gadget is out there......hey now we know, the new thing all archers need is more time to shoot. What a clever way to make us get back to the basics.:thumbs_up


----------



## cp-er

NOOOOOOOOO........DVD >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :smile: >>>>>>>>>>>>> but you will like it..... get your check books balanced.............:thumbs_up


----------



## possum trapper

Nothing like a little PROmotion:thumbs_up


----------



## cp-er

Pissstttttt hey Santa.........I know what I want for chrismas..........


----------



## DaddyPaul

4 minutes?????


----------



## DaddyPaul

Time's up by my calculations, although I did major in Criminal Justice...............


----------



## pintojk

cp-er said:


> Pissstttttt hey Santa.........I know what I want for chrismas..........


me too ..... ain't it a beeeeeeeaut :becky:


----------



## ArcheryMachine

Can you hurry up.......I have to leave to a Christmas party in 15 minutes......And I think I will be to :darkbeer: when I get home :teeth:


----------



## Reo

Sorry Just a little longer there is a little glitch. It will be done soon you have my word.

Reo


----------



## ArcheryMachine

Alright.....my wife is yelling at me to get off the puter and get dressed for the party....I will check on the way out the door :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## lil' sexy

*Give me 5 minutes*

5 minutes boys sorry for the delay but I want you all to be happy when it hits the shelf...The mailbox...Or your local Pro Shop......


----------



## MOUNTIE1

Oh well, I guess I will go look at the new Martin Calendar again, now there is a product that delivers.


----------



## possum trapper

:jazzmatazzes: a little music while you wait


----------



## lil' sexy

*Last Second Changes*

We are changing just a few last things...Get ready we are 99.1% a go...


----------



## HOYTLVR

I must be missing something, did sombebody post the website address as far as where to look for it?


----------



## lil' sexy

*Here you go...*

If you shoot, you'll want this!


Well this is what all of you have been waiting for. Thanks to Darrin Christenberry; Danny McCarthy; Levi Morgan; Tim Gillingham;Nathan Brooks;Reo Wilde & Chance Beaubouef this project has become a Reality. We are coming out with MAGAZINE called The Tournament Archer. This magazine is a Bi-Monthly subscription magazine that will be shipping in mid January. This magazine will offer several things that have never been seen before in Archery. Below is a list of what we have to offer for the Avid Archer.

1.) Power Rankings- For the first time ever we have a Power Rankings system coming out for IBO, ASA & NAA. This will cover over 100 classes from the Pro’s to Amateurs and even Youth classes. The way we rank these will be listed in the magazine along with what tournaments that we are doing. Across the board this is the most comprehensive ranking system that has ever been produced. Get the magazine and see…….

2.) Shooter Profiles-Our shooter profiles are like no other. Yes we ask all the normal questions but we take it a step further with the depth in which we interview people. You don’t have to be the best in the World to be selected to be a profile you will just have to get the magazine to see why this is so different.

3.) Coverage- We will be at every major event this year with either a both or taking pictures so that we can bring the shoot into each and every subscribers home. Archery has lost ground and we are going to do our best to bring it back to the masses and get them excited about something again.

4.) Writers- Love them all; Hate them all; Respect them all? Well that is up to you to decide but what I can tell you is that the information that we are going to bring out over the next year will be exciting and I know without a doubt will help every archer that buys a subscription whether you are a Tournament Archer or a Novice shooter.

5.) Pictures- We will have loads of pictures through the entire magazine because that is what everyone wants to see including me. All classes along with a fair share of hunting pictures will be in this magazine.

6.) Hunting- Yes I know this is The Tournament Archer magazine but I love to hunt and so does this entire staff. From what we see this is the norm so we are going to have hunting related articles every month and we will have an area where if you subscribe to us we will show your trophy as long as the picture is presentable.

7.) Bow Reports & Other- In our first issue we are going to start with a few different basic articles along with some serious information but once we hit our second issue we will be off and running with the equipment reports like are rarely seen... I can’t tell too much but if you want to know if a certain bow has hand shock or not we can tell you that for sure or if a certain release aid will fit a larger hand. That is what we are going to do...Take it to the next level.

8.) New Items- Every month going forward we are going to bring out new items in the world of target to help each and every one make sure you have the correct information needed to purchase whatever. Let us make some mistakes first before you waste time and or money.

There is a lot more to say because honestly this does not even touch how cool this Magazine really is. I am going to give the link to the website but I want to give a few tips for the use of the site so you do not get kicked off.

1,) DO NOT HIT THE BACKBUTTON. I know a great many of you have been to full flash websites before and if you do hit the back button it will kick you off the site entirely. 

2.) If you want to use the Navigation on a regular basis it is the up and down white bar in the center of the site that is about an inch long. Just put your mouse over that and the navigation will come right up.
3.) Use all the close buttons at the Top Right of each page if you do not find the navigation that I spoke of.

4.) Mainly have fun with it and if you want to ask any of the writers a question fell free to do so at anytime and I promise I will get it to them for them to answer you and we may use it in the Ask the Pro’s segment of the magazine. We will be up tonight taking orders and tomorrow also. Then we will be back in the office on Monday and ready then also.

Sincerely,


Tony & Lea Haynes
The Tournament Archer
*URL REMOVED! Active links are reserved for AT sponsors. *

419-485-4360


----------



## lil' sexy

*Here it is...*

*URL REMOVED! Active links are reserved for AT sponsors. *


----------



## drtnshtr

HOYTLVR said:


> I must be missing something, did sombebody post the website address as far as where to look for it?


not yet


----------



## pintojk

TOTALLY FREAKING COOL !!! :becky:

looks great folks :thumb:


----------



## lil' sexy

*The Tournament Archer*

I posted a large file for all of you to read but it has to go to a moderator first. That was part of the delay...


*URL REMOVED! Active links are reserved for AT sponsors.*


----------



## MOUNTIE1

Good grief, thats valuable minutes of my live I will never get back!!!:angry:


----------



## drtnshtr

im subscribing right now...


----------



## Reo

I have to say this is one of the most exciting things I have ever been a part of. It will be great to read what some of these guys have to say.

Reo


----------



## drtnshtr

MOUNTIE1 said:


> Good grief, thats valuable minutes of my live I will never get back!!!:angry:


if you new anything about this thread and do not like the outcome you should have never followed it..:thumbs_do


----------



## ghaug

Awesome sight and I am sure will bring valuable information to all who read!


----------



## pintojk

Reo said:


> I have to say this is one of the most exciting things I have ever been a part of. It will be great to read what some of these guys have to say.
> 
> Reo


you bet ..... gonna sign up asap


----------



## GSLAM95

Good luck with the Magazine...:thumbs_up


----------



## lil' sexy

*Subscribe*

All of you I am setting here at the desk if you want to give me a call until 11:00...419-485-4360...


----------



## drtnshtr

Hey guys when will the first issue be out? What hours can we call to subscribe or should we just wait until the email form is available?


----------



## hoyt88

count me in :thumbs_up


----------



## pintojk

lil' sexy said:


> All of you I am setting here at the desk if you want to give me a call until 11:00...419-485-4360...


sent you an email instead, figured your phone would be ringing off the hook ..... I just hope you'll ship international :thumb:


----------



## DaddyPaul

drtnshtr said:


> if you new anything about this thread and do not like the outcome you should have never followed it..:thumbs_do


In his defense how in the heck would he know he wouldn't like the outcome if he didn't follow the thread?


----------



## drtnshtr

Got my subscription:d


----------



## FV Chuck

Took time to read through all you had there guys....

Very very very nice !!!
Looks like youve really done some great homework there!

Congrats and best of luck, really looking forward to seeing those issues coming soon!

Chuck
Cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## drtnshtr

DaddyPaul said:


> In his defense how in the heck would he know he wouldn't like the outcome if he didn't follow the thread?


Sorry dude but anything coming from the guys starting this thread had to be good


----------



## hoyt88

sent you an e-mail thanks


----------



## DaddyPaul

drtnshtr said:


> Sorry dude but anything coming from the guys starting this thread had to be good


I'm happy for ya dude, enjoy your new magazine!


----------



## Mr. October

DEFINITELY WORTH THE WAIT!!!!! How awesome and exciting is this! I sent my e-mail . . . . but um . . . you might want to take a few more seconds and put an e-mail link in 'cause it doesn't let you cut n' paste from the Flash screen . . or Java or whatever it is.


----------



## lil' sexy

*Contact*

Lea and I are here right now but our office hours will be 9 to 5 Mon-Friday but we are always here working so if you call at anytime and we are here we will answer. I am here right now 419-485-4360 if you want to call.


----------



## lil' sexy

*Email link*

Its Fixed...


----------



## lil' sexy

*Credit Card Online*

I meet with the rep from the Bank in Tuesday so from what he tells me I will be able to take credit cards online and secure in a week.


----------



## JLH

WOW!
This is a much needed mag for anyone interested in archery....much better than reading about some giant deer some bonehead shot with a rifle at 300 yds in a game farm..

Thanks guys...looking forward to it.


----------



## drtnshtr

Any special deals for shops?? I am going over to the shop in the morning and will let them know about it..you can Pm me if you want...


----------



## FV Chuck

Subscription ordered...

Thanks!

Did by CCard over the phone....very seamless

Looking forward to it guys.

THanks-
Chuck


----------



## lil' sexy

*Deals*

At this time we are not able to cut any deals..Once we grow this we will in fact work on alot of different types of marketing..


----------



## JTPArcher

Check will be in the mail tomorrow...can't wait to get the first issue!


----------



## drtnshtr

lil' sexy said:


> At this time we are not able to cut any deals..Once we grow this we will in fact work on alot of different types of marketing..


Thats cool Lea I will let them know about the mag and will probably order some to sell in the shop im sure.


----------



## Darrin

Hope nobody is too disappointed. I just got my first look at the web site and I think its awesome! Ten years ago I would have killed for the information that should be in this magazine!! If you like it tell everyone!! If you don't like it, give us a chance!!


----------



## N BROOKS

That was a close call........ I knew it was supposed to be Friday, but talk about suspense... I was on the edge of my seat as well and I knew what it was!!! 

Just happy that my Friday and everyone else's Friday are the same days.. You know what I mean... the painter says he is gonna be here Friday, he just doesn't say which Friday... 

I hope everyone enjoys!!!


----------



## Crusher

What?

No magic pill that allows everyone to keep it in the middle?

Just kidding....Nice idea guys!:thumbs_up I can't wait to read something valuable to tournament archery!


----------



## lil' sexy

*We Deliver*

I know people have been let down at different things when it comes to our industry by he said she said...Promises never given and just a lot of hot air but with this magazine we are going to deliver...I know more than anyone because I see how this magazine is coming along a day to day basis and if you like the site you will love the issue that we send out..Get Ready to enjoy or sport again....


----------



## Mr. October

Darrin said:


> Hope nobody is too disappointed. I just got my first look at the web site and I think its awesome! Ten years ago I would have killed for the information that should be in this magazine!! If you like it tell everyone!! If you don't like it, give us a chance!!


Not disappointed at all! I hope the new magazine flies! I just got off the phone and subscribed. :thumbs_up:smile:


----------



## kg4tyr

*It's about time!!!!!*

Not the announcement in the post, but the format of the magazine. I haven't seen a magazine dedicated to "SHOOTING" a bow, targets, and tournaments since "Archery World" back in the late 70's to early 80's.

I used to hunt, but don't have the time and money anymore, so I just like to shoot and will appreciate a mag that isn't 99.9% filled with camo, hunting equipment and various hunting articles.

WOO HOO:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## drtnshtr

lil' sexy said:


> I know people have been let down at different things when it comes to our industry by he said she said...Promises never given and just a lot of hot air but with this magazine we are going to deliver...I know more than anyone because I see how this magazine is coming along a day to day basis and if you like the site you will love the issue that we send out..Get Ready to enjoy or sport again....


Lea, there are several folks on here that arent into the target scene as others but I can tell you there are just as many that are....Those that waited for this release and didnt know you guys probably didnt know what to expect but were imagining different things than a Tourney mag Im sure....Im sure this thing will sell like hot cakes .....I remember waiting for my 3-d times to come and reading every word from the front page to the back in about 20 minutes...This sounds like it will be a better mixture for us for sure...:thumbs_up


----------



## cp-er

*A Big Thank YOU*

I would like to be the first to say a big thank you to all of the pro's for stepping forward to help in this venture.. It is easy to just sit back and watch from afar but these guys are stepping it up to give there help to all of us.....This is a great idea and I for one am really glad to see it happening....This is something that has been missing from our sport for far to long..... SO THANKS TO ALL OFF YOU.......looking forward to all of your writings......thumbs_up


----------



## FV Chuck

cp-er said:


> I would like to be the first to say a big thank you to all of the pro's for stepping forward to help in this venture.. It is easy to just sit back and watch from afar but these guys are stepping it up to give there help to all of us.....This is a great idea and I for one am really glad to see it happening....This is something that has been missing from our sport for far to long..... SO THANKS TO ALL OFF YOU.......looking forward to all of your writings......thumbs_up


+1
Thanks guys!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

*FINALLY!! Once again there is a magazine strictly for target archers! Thanks guys for putting in the time and effort and I'm sure this will help grow the sport we all love!! :thumbs_up:teeth:*


----------



## Dan McCarthy

*we hope this helps*

Thanks for the support!!!!! 

I hope all of you that were dissapointed that we weren't able to tell you right away what was coming out will give us a second chance to please you. All the guys have been working really hard on this to make this magazine ready to print by the New Year. We hope that you guys will find info in it that will help elevate your game and stop you from having those days that you just want to break everything "archery" that you own:angry: If you have any ideas for us that you would like for us to cover please feel free to post them!!!! This magazine is for YOU!!!! We would love to answer your questions and help anybody that is struggling in any way!!!! Please help us help you by letting us know what you want to read. 

Hope everybody had a successful and safe hunting season!!!

Dan McCarthy


----------



## DFA

I don't get anything at the website but a black page :angry:
DFA


----------



## drtnshtr

Dan McCarthy said:


> Thanks for the support!!!!!
> 
> I hope all of you that were dissapointed that we weren't able to tell you right away what was coming out will give us a second chance to please you. All the guys have been working really hard on this to make this magazine ready to print by the New Year. We hope that you guys will find info in it that will help elevate your game and stop you from having those days that you just want to break everything "archery" that you own:angry: If you have any ideas for us that you would like for us to cover please feel free to post them!!!! This magazine is for YOU!!!! We would love to answer your questions and help anybody that is struggling in any way!!!! Please help us help you by letting us know what you want to read.
> 
> Hope everybody had a successful and safe hunting season!!!
> 
> Dan McCarthy


Dan, I wanna know the secret places around here you and C. Jackson been huntin You dont have to put it in the magazine though you can just let me know in a PM....:shade: Great job Dan and rest of the crew!!!!


----------



## lil' sexy

*Black Page*

The reason you get a black page is because it is loading...It is over a one mg file so it takes a minute to load... Once it is loading surfing the site will be fast because it is a full flash website. It all depends on your download speeds...It is worth the wait..


----------



## Dan McCarthy

lol....it's no secret where we were hunting...I'll tell ya...we were hunting in the woods out of treestands


----------



## ParadigmArchery

*Refreshing new idea.... by some of the best in the business.* :thumbs_up


----------



## lil' sexy

*Nice Site*

ParadigmArchery 
Registered User 

I just looked at your site and that is some great work..Nice Job...


----------



## Barry O'Regan

smshinall said:


> I just ordered 5 of them. Can't wait to get them!!!


Okay, OKay, I won't keep you all in suspense any longer, you have all heard the expression "Does a Bear Crap in the Woods"? 

Here is the Ultimate Setup for the Bowhunter who has everything. You're in a treestand in your best Camo gear and when a Bear takes a crap and reaches for the Toilet Paper. You grab an arrow outta the quiver and "Stab em in the neck". (Grenade Launcher not shown is Optional)!


----------



## Leviticus

Hey guys thanks for being so patient and I'm glad nobody's dissapointed. We have worked really hard on this and we have been so excited to finally bring out a magazine that strictly caters to archers. Like Danny said, we want to share with whoever wants to know, the little things that have helped us grow in the sport we love. Thanks again and we hope you enjoy the magazine. Levi Morgan


----------



## ParadigmArchery

lil' sexy said:


> ParadigmArchery
> Registered User
> 
> I just looked at your site and that is some great work..Nice Job...



Thanks for the kind words....your site was certainly worth the wait, well done :thumbs_up


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

Awesome work guys. I'm in!


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Well after a build up like this, and nothing to show for it. Sorry, but no matter what it is, you can keep it. Nothing is worth the build up that was made for this, whatever it is. If you are going to tell us something is going to be read on Friday, then by all means, have it ready on Friday.


----------



## possum trapper

good job fellas:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:


----------



## Rolo

jbsoonerfan said:


> Well after a build up like this, and nothing to show for it. Sorry, but no matter what it is, you can keep it. Nothing is worth the build up that was made for this, whatever it is. If you are going to tell us something is going to be read on Friday, then by all means, have it ready on Friday.


For obvious reasons, what is being produced, and what they told us their product was, is not going to be much use...what it is, is right there for you to read...

I am definitely ordering first thing Monday. This concept has been a long time coming, and by the looks of things, it is going to be a very valuable tool...


----------



## Woody69

Is this going to cover outdoor FITA as well or just 3D and indoor ???

Woody


----------



## VA Vince

*Link*

Not sure if I missed the link, but I saw that AT removed them???? Can someone PM me the link so I can order the magazine. 
Thanks,
Vince


----------



## jwshooter11

Yeah, somebody PM me the link too!


----------



## MoBuzzCut

PM me the link also at removed link


----------



## Darrin

*jbsoonerfan...*

Like any business, the customer is number 1. Since we failed you some how??, I tell you what. You get a hold of Tony or Lea at thetournamentarcher.com and tell them that I and going to pay for your first year subscription!! There will be some things in there that all of us in the archery world need to learn and will appreciate!! I'll even call tony myself to set up the payment!! Merry Christmas.


----------



## ProtecMan

I also would like the link, please PM it to me. Thanks!


----------



## drtnshtr

go to tournamentarcher dot com


----------



## proXarchery

cant get it


----------



## proXarchery

got it thanks


----------



## FV Chuck

Well...

Let me try to put the link up again here...

Hopefully my site sponsorship will allow for a touch of flexibility.
I think it's well worth sharing this with the community

The post is in the Mfg. section - I cant see where it violates TOS


http://www.thetournamentarcher.com/

give it a sec to load, it's flash

Chuck


----------



## Flip Flop

Thanks for what looks like my new favorite magazine!

There are alot of us very excited about this publication.


----------



## Man-n-Pink

looks very interesting.


I can't wait to get signed up. some thing that I could use.


----------



## TrickyRicky72

need one more post to view link


----------



## TrickyRicky72

Maybe not?
URL REMOVED! Active links are reserved for AT sponsors. 
Maybe i have to log out then back in?


----------



## cath8r

SWEET!!!!!! An archery magazine again!!!! 
Thanks guys!!!!

If you need help writing a gravel tuning article I'm just a PM away.....


----------



## PA.JAY

FV Chuck said:


> Well...
> 
> Let me try to put the link up again here...
> 
> Hopefully my site sponsorship will allow for a touch of flexibility.
> I think it's well worth sharing this with the community
> 
> The post is in the Mfg. section - I cant see where it violates TOS
> 
> 
> http://www.thetournamentarcher.com/
> 
> give it a sec to load, it's flash
> 
> Chuck


thanks for putting the correct link up..


----------



## Archeroni

I like the idea and the group of contributors you've put together but I'd like to be able to purchase and/or see one issue or at least a couple articles before I subscribe.

$36 for six issues is just about the most expensive sport/pasttime/hunting/hobby magazine in print.

Examples:

http://www.magazinesusa.com/shopdisplayproducts.cfm?p=1&cat=410

The prices in the link above aren't even that great. Bowhunter is $28 for 10 issues in the link I was buying it for $19 when I subscribed.

Any way to give us a sample article or two or allow us to buy the first issue alone? 

Maybe put an article on your website?

Is there little advertising in it to justify the price? 

Don't misunderstand, I think little advertising and more informative articles is a good thing. Too much advertising is why I didn't renew Bowhunter. Heck, even the articles in that rag amount to ads for outfitters or gear. Some more overtly than others but nonetheless, endorsement at a minimum.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

This is just my .02 but a single lesson would cost more than the subscription price of this magazine and you won't get the lessons from this entire group of Pro's!! This alone makes it worth the price!! The wealth of info these guys can provide is priceless, especially to young archers who are trying to get ahead and don't have access to a coach!! Just my thoughts!!:smile:




Archeroni said:


> I like the idea and the group of contributors you've put together but I'd like to be able to purchase and/or see one issue or at least a couple articles before I subscribe.
> 
> $36 for six issues is just about the most expensive sport/pasttime/hunting/hobby magazine in print.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> http://www.magazinesusa.com/shopdisplayproducts.cfm?p=1&cat=410
> 
> The prices in the link above aren't even that great. Bowhunter is $28 for 10 issues in the link I was buying it for $19 when I subscribed.
> 
> Any way to give us a sample article or two or allow us to buy the first issue alone?
> 
> Maybe put an article on your website?
> 
> Is there little advertising in it to justify the price?
> 
> Don't misunderstand, I think little advertising and more informative articles is a good thing. Too much advertising is why I didn't renew Bowhunter. Heck, even the articles in that rag amount to ads for outfitters or gear. Some more overtly than others but nonetheless, endorsement at a minimum.


----------



## Archeroni

NEVADAPRO said:


> This is just my .02 but a single lesson would cost more than the subscription price of this magazine and you won't get the lessons from this entire group of Pro's!! This alone makes it worth the price!! The wealth of info these guys can provide is priceless, especially to young archers who are trying to get ahead and don't have access to a coach!! Just my thoughts!!:smile:


Well, since I have never seen it or the articles contained within I cannot say that it is or isn't worth the price. I said it was more expensive than most magazines, which is what it is, a magazine, not a hands-on lesson with a real live person, and asked if I could "try before I buy".

Maybe it is worth the price. I'm just not willing to part with the cost of the subscription only to find out it is like so many other mags with 90% ads and 10% worthwhile reading.

I can buy several different books and videos about archery for less that are 100% instruction and 0% advertisement, just not from so many different Pro's all at once, if that is what this publication really is. If that is what it is then it is probably worth it if the writers/pros are good at conveying what they do and how they do it and what works for most others in written form.


----------



## Bob_Looney

If you don't want to part with $36 then don't.

Yes, you can books and videos but most are from people that have never accomplished a thing.
This is a mag written by guys who actually walk the walk.


----------



## Archeroni

Bob_Looney said:


> If you don't want to part with $36 then don't.
> 
> Yes, you can books and videos but most are from people that have never accomplished a thing.
> This is a mag written by guys who actually walk the walk.


Never said I wouldn't or didn't want too. Just asking for a sample or the opportunity to purchase an issue before I suscribe. Just like a thousand other magazines on the newstand.


----------



## heavy dart

I wouldn't mind a sample either.Not an unreasonable request.Why not post something in the Gen. Pop. area.Probably be a sales booster if nothing else.


----------



## bobinhood

*mag*



kg4tyr said:


> Not the announcement in the post, but the format of the magazine. I haven't seen a magazine dedicated to "SHOOTING" a bow, targets, and tournaments since "Archery World" back in the late 70's to early 80's.
> 
> I used to hunt, but don't have the time and money anymore, so I just like to shoot and will appreciate a mag that isn't 99.9% filled with camo, hunting equipment and various hunting articles.
> 
> WOO HOO:darkbeer::darkbeer:


x2 I am in for a year.


----------



## Bob_Looney

Maybe they can pdf the first issue and post it on their web site.


----------



## kg4tyr

*Agree*



Archeroni said:


> I like the idea and the group of contributors you've put together but I'd like to be able to purchase and/or see one issue or at least a couple articles before I subscribe.
> 
> $36 for six issues is just about the most expensive sport/pasttime/hunting/hobby magazine in print.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> http://www.magazinesusa.com/shopdisplayproducts.cfm?p=1&cat=410
> 
> The prices in the link above aren't even that great. Bowhunter is $28 for 10 issues in the link I was buying it for $19 when I subscribed.
> 
> Any way to give us a sample article or two or allow us to buy the first issue alone?
> 
> Maybe put an article on your website?
> 
> Is there little advertising in it to justify the price?
> 
> Don't misunderstand, I think little advertising and more informative articles is a good thing. Too much advertising is why I didn't renew Bowhunter. Heck, even the articles in that rag amount to ads for outfitters or gear. Some more overtly than others but nonetheless, endorsement at a minimum.





NEVADAPRO said:


> This is just my .02 but a single lesson would cost more than the subscription price of this magazine and you won't get the lessons from this entire group of Pro's!! This alone makes it worth the price!! The wealth of info these guys can provide is priceless, especially to young archers who are trying to get ahead and don't have access to a coach!! Just my thoughts!!:smile:


I agree with Archeroni on a sample or preview.

NEVADAPRO, you are correct, it is probably cheaper than a single lesson, but times are tough right now. I am excited about this mag but have not subscribed yet. WHY? .................Money!!!!

I read posts on here showing a persons' new bow w/ accessories that cost $1500-2000, and there are 5 more in the home of the person posting that cost almost as much. Guys and gals we aren't all endless money pits that can buy the newest everything out there.

I own 1 bow with accessories, and everything is USED except my dozen arrows which are cheap by most of ya'alls standards. Yes, I shoot Easton, Platinum Plus aluminum arrows.

Anyway, just posting my .02 worth, because I agree the price does seem a little steep.


----------



## eddie lee

Tony and Lea.....CONGRATS!!

It looks great!

Eddie


----------



## Mr. October

36.00 may seem like a lot . . but remember . . . one issue costs less then a lunch at McDonalds. Also, as the name implies, this is a tournament archery magazine. If every tournament archer in the US subscribed, the circulation of this magazine would STILL be far, far less then something like Pennsylvania Fur, Fish, & Game. Also realize that postal rates for small periodical went up something like 300% last year. It is NOT cheap to produce a top quality magazine . . this should be evidenced by the other archery magazine around.


----------



## LaFawnduh

Mr. October said:


> 36.00 may seem like a lot . . but remember . . . one issue costs less then a lunch at McDonalds.....


You sound like a Save the Children commercial. This is a magazine, not lunch, or a private lesson or anything else that is more expensive than, but not, a magazine.



Mr. October said:


> It is NOT cheap to produce a top quality magazine . . this should be evidenced by the other archery magazine around.


I have no idea what it costs to print a magazine. I do know though that I get a halfway decent Archery magazine now from the NFAA - for free! (Well, included withthe cost of membership). But it is also available in .pdf format online to anyone - NFAA member or not - for free.

I agree. Let's see a sample then let us decide if it is worth the $ and stop the comparisons to unrelated things. As far as magazines go, it is more expensive then most all of them - but it may very well be worth it. Give us a sample first then we'll decide.


----------



## Woody69

Woody69 said:


> Is this going to cover outdoor FITA as well or just 3D and indoor ???
> 
> Woody


 :noidea: :frusty:


----------



## FoggDogg

What is the website? I missed it before the mods got rid of the URL. Thanks.


----------



## drtnshtr

FoggDogg said:


> What is the website? I missed it before the mods got rid of the URL. Thanks.


thetournamentarcher dotcom


----------



## Reo

I will be covering the outdoor FITA. The thing that I have read in a few of the articals is that you will get a view of all the shoots out there from a top shooters thoughts. There will be parts that tell how we all started and what we did to get were we are today. 

I'm sorry but to compare this to the NFAA's mag is selling this way short. Tell me one person who wright for them that has any real resume. These guys have bigger resumes and try to help more shooters than any of them all put together. I don't want to get on a soap box here but the reason I decided to wright in this was the people in it. There isn't one of these guys that wouldn't give you there backup bow if you need it to finish a shoot or help you finish even if it ment you would bet them. 

That is why I'm really excited to be a part of this and help others to get were they want to get. I don't know much about cost but I will tell you I will subscribe.

Reo


----------



## cath8r

Wow Lafawnduh, I really wonder why the pro's stopped interacting on AT after reading your post. I'm sure they will use a spellcheck program. Get real...


----------



## outback jack

LaFawnduh said:


> You sound like a Save the Children commercial. This is a magazine, not lunch, or a private lesson or anything else that is more expensive than, but not, a magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what it costs to print a magazine. I do know though that I get a halfway decent Archery magazine now from the NFAA - for free! (Well, included withthe cost of membership). But it is also available in .pdf format online to anyone - NFAA member or not - for free.
> 
> I agree. Let's see a sample then let us decide if it is worth the $ and stop the comparisons to unrelated things. As far as magazines go, it is more expensive then most all of them - but it may very well be worth it. Give us a sample first then we'll decide.


It's pretty simple in my opinion either you want to get the magazine or you don't. If you think $36 is too much don't get it.:BangHead: Why come on here and complain about it. If you think it's too much don't get it or save up your nickels and dimes till you can. Do you get to sample everything throughout life before you buy, no. Either put up the money or quit criticizing people trying to help the rest of the archery community. Also your last post is probably exactly why the pros never come on when they actually have time to.


----------



## cp-er

Hey Lafawnduh..............crawl back in your hole.........:thumbs_do


----------



## Mr. October

LaFawnduh said:


> You sound like a Save the Children commercial. This is a magazine, not lunch, or a private lesson or anything else that is more expensive than, but not, a magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what it costs to print a magazine. I do know though that I get a halfway decent Archery magazine now from the NFAA - for free! (Well, included withthe cost of membership). But it is also available in .pdf format online to anyone - NFAA member or not - for free.
> 
> I agree. Let's see a sample then let us decide if it is worth the $ and stop the comparisons to unrelated things. As far as magazines go, it is more expensive then most all of them - but it may very well be worth it. Give us a sample first then we'll decide.


I have no affiliation whatsoever with the magazine. Just point out that this isn't going to have the circulation numbers of say Time or anything. If you are happy with the NFAA magazine then stick with that. Nobody is forcing you to buy a thing.


----------



## SuperX

Reo said:


> I'm sorry but to compare this to the NFAA's mag is selling this way short. Tell me one person who wright for them that has any real resume. These guys have bigger resumes and try to help more shooters than any of them all put together.
> 
> Reo


John Dudley, Terry Wonderle and Lanny Basham for 3. All 3 of them have helped hundreds and hundreds of archers


----------



## SuperX

Mr. October said:


> I have no affiliation whatsoever with the magazine. Just point out that this isn't going to have the circulation numbers of say Time or anything. If you are happy with the NFAA magazine then stick with that. Nobody is forcing you to buy a thing.


I think he is reacting to the braggadocio from Reo, not advocating a choice between the two magazines. Maybe if Reo's dad was writing for the magazine, Reo's statement would be half true. 

Reo is the one who made the decision to criticize the free mag you get when you join the NFAA in order to make his venture seem better.


----------



## mttc08

if you don't want to spend the $36 then don't spend it!!! But don't gripe about someone putting out a magazine then charging for it. I have been in advertising and no one is getting rich. It's a magazine, take it or leave it. Those of us who want it will pay for it. Small $$ compared to the $$ I spend on other hunting and archery items. Plus I love to shoot and will enjoy learning from those who can. Hope it all goes well. Start ups can be difficult.


----------



## SuperX

Mr. October said:


> 36.00 may seem like a lot . . but remember . . . one issue costs less then a lunch at McDonalds. Also, as the name implies, this is a tournament archery magazine. If every tournament archer in the US subscribed, the circulation of this magazine would STILL be far, far less then something like Pennsylvania Fur, Fish, & Game. Also realize that postal rates for small periodical went up something like 300% last year. It is NOT cheap to produce a top quality magazine . . this should be evidenced by the other archery magazine around.


First, you must eat like a horse, if I ever spend 36.00 for lunch at McD's they better be including a crash cart and ambulence ride in that price! 

Second, there are a few more magazines out there than you might be aware of - besides the NFAA members magazine, the NAA also produces a members magazine, there is Archery Focus and US & International Archer as well. 

This is just to say be aware of the facts, not to criticize this magazine, it will likely be cool but I too would like to see what kind of content we will get, just seeing results would be nothing different than free magazines and websites. The power ranking thing seems interesting if it isn't the same thing as the rolling ranking which is available online. Still if it isn't a real ranking, it is starting to seem more like fantasy football.

I'm curious but I would like to see some samples before taking on another archery reading project


----------



## SuperX

DFA said:


> Agree...............
> We have needed a magazine like this for so long. Give the guys some credit for trying to promote our sport.
> DFA


Trying to promote our sport by denigrating others who are doing the same thing... interesting approach


----------



## lil' sexy

*Are you kidding*

Look at what you are saying here...He never said one word about any of them personally..Take it however you want; he was not bashing that magazine but simply saying what he is involved in is better..Why do you guys set on this site and constantly bash or try to start BS?


----------



## Darrin

I love archery!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

ME TOO!!!!!:smile:




Darrin said:


> I love archery!!


----------



## SuperX

Darrin said:


> I love archery!!


Me3!


----------



## outback jack

From some of the posts about the price I'm guessing no one has ever spent $36 on something archery related and either lost it, broke it, or sold it for a loss. It's amazing some people will spend a $400-$1000 on a bow but won't put up $36 to possibly give them some knowledge and insight to maybe make that $400-$1000 bow win some money.imp:


----------



## Rolo

outback jack said:


> From some of the posts about the price I'm guessing no one has ever spent $36 on something archery related and either lost it, broke it, or sold it for a loss. It's amazing some people will spend a $400-$1000 on a bow but won't put up $36 to possibly give them some knowledge and insight to maybe make that $400-$1000 bow win some money.imp:


:thumbs_up Never, and I mean NEVER, confuse people with facts and logic...


----------



## spot&dot

Every year I spend thousands and thousands of dollars travelling all over the country shooting my bow. I spend a few more thousand trying the latest and greatest trying to improve my game. While I will agree that $6 an issue might seem steep for a magazine but I think it's a drop in the bucket for me and my hobby. Every time I spend $$$ on something new I tell myself if it gets me 1 point it was worth it. I don't see how this magazine couldn't help anyone out there. I subscribe to us archer and get the other 'free' magazines with my memberships. I've been very disappointed since 3D times sold out. Most of the how to arcticles are just redone every couple years and reprinted. The one Bernie Pellerite has been published at least 3 times. As much as I'd love to get coaching the Terry Wunderle all of his articles tell the same thing. I'm curious as hell to find out how the best of the best do it the way they do. My $36 will be heading their way.


----------



## SuperX

lil' sexy said:


> Look at what you are saying here...He never said one word about any of them personally..Take it however you want; he was not bashing that magazine but simply saying what he is involved in is better..Why do you guys set on this site and constantly bash or try to start BS?


I think that if any one of the 3 guys mentioned took reo's comments seriously they would be offended personally. If you want to blame the messenger, go for it, but if you expect my subscription you should learn a bit of humility. A simple "I'm sorry we got carried away by the exciement of launching our new magazine" would be way more effective than pretending that it is all my fault.

Live by the internet ...


----------



## Mr. October

SuperX said:


> First, you must eat like a horse, if I ever spend 36.00 for lunch at McD's they better be including a crash cart and ambulence ride in that price!


I meant per magazine. $6.00 per magazine . . . I could use a Big Mac though. :wink:



> Second, there are a few more magazines out there than you might be aware of - besides the NFAA members magazine, the NAA also produces a members magazine, there is Archery Focus and US & International Archer as well.


I've gotten all of them at one point or another. They are okay magazines . . . I always especially like reading John Dudley's stuff . . . but as far as the rest of it . . . well . . . I'm hoping for better from the new magazine. 



> This is just to say be aware of the facts, not to criticize this magazine, it will likely be cool but I too would like to see what kind of content we will get, just seeing results would be nothing different than free magazines and websites.


 Hence a good part of the problem with the magazine listed above. Results and stories from shoots that are long-since over. 



> The power ranking thing seems interesting if it isn't the same thing as the rolling ranking which is available online. Still if it isn't a real ranking, it is starting to seem more like fantasy football.


Yeah . . . power rankings will be tough. I fear a bit of a BCS fiasco here. With so many organizations and disciplines, rankings will be a tall order. 



> I'm curious but I would like to see some samples before taking on another archery reading project


Not a bad idea, but I've seen all the others and no longer get any of them, other then US Archer and that is only because they forced me too this year. I figure I might as well try this one and see if I like it. If not $36.00 for one year won't break the bank.


----------



## SuperX

Mr. October said:


> I meant per magazine. $6.00 per magazine . . . I could use a Big Mac though. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten all of them at one point or another. They are okay magazines . . . I always especially like reading John Dudley's stuff . . . but as far as the rest of it . . . well . . . I'm hoping for better from the new magazine.
> 
> Hence a good part of the problem with the magazine listed above. Results and stories from shoots that are long-since over.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah . . . power rankings will be tough. I fear a bit of a BCS fiasco here. With so many organizations and disciplines, rankings will be a tall order.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea, but I've seen all the others and no longer get any of them, other then US Archer and that is only because they forced me too this year. I figure I might as well try this one and see if I like it. If not $36.00 for one year won't break the bank.



Mmmmm big mac!

I agree with you on every point - I haven't given up on the existing mags though I am always 2 or 3 months behind reading them due to time


----------



## lil' sexy

*Power Rankings*

Alright if you guys want to know how we did this to keep it fair and honest I will give the IBO example of how we did this.

1.) We took how a person finished and we awarded them points if they finished in the Top 25.

2.) We weighted each tournament. Meaning we based the total points on a 100 scale. Then we took the Southern Triple Crown and gave it a .5 for its weight. Meaning that the competition level was less based upon the amount of shooters. So if you win a Southern you would recieve 50 points and so on.

3.) Our weight system has the Southerns at .5 and the Northerns at 1.2 and the Worlds at 1.5. So if you win the World Tournament(being the hardest) you would recieve 150 points. It gets much more detailed than just this; but it is the most comprehensive ranking system that we could come up with during our trial period. With that being said when people say comments about the price...Well we have around 250 hours into the ranking system right now and adding hours as we finish the NAA. Below is the example of different classes and how they did for a teaser.

IBO-Female Youth

1.) BILLIE ST. LOUIS
2.) THERESA MC ANDREW
3.) BRITNEY HUNT

IBO-YMR 15-17

1.) CHASE VANDINE
2.) JARED KOCHER
3.) T.J. KRETZLER

IBO Semi Pro Male

1.) JEFF KIRKLAND
2.) THOMAS JARELS, JR.
3.) SCOTT BURNSIDE

IBO Female Hunter

1.) DANIELLE COMBS
2.) JENNIFER KOZAK
3.) ANGEL BAKER

Going into the magazine will be much more than this but here is a taste of a few things. Hope this calms everyone down a bit and can set back and be excited...


----------



## rand_98201

xibowhunter said:


> if you can't give any info ,WHATS THE POINT OF THIS THREAD???????:boom:


I second that thought


----------



## 60X

Hmmm the rankings are a neat idea. I just figured it was pro rankings but the amature ranks will be exciting to watch.


----------



## ChaseBaker

Will their be ranks for ASA?

Will you list the Placing os the tourneys?


----------



## Lea

*Rankings*



60X said:


> Hmmm the rankings are a neat idea. I just figured it was pro rankings but the amature ranks will be exciting to watch.


The Tournament Archer Magazine isn't for the Pro's only it is going to touch base with all the shooters from every class. The power rankings are just a bonus on top of everything else that will be included in this Magazine. I'm an Amatuer shooter and love the sport We just want to get more people involved in this awesome sport of ARCHERY!!!!:teeth:


----------



## Reo

I wasn't bashing anyone in the NFAA mag. I know all of them and respect them. I just feel that we have more to offer with our experiences and can help in more ways. 

Reo


----------



## Lea

ChaseBaker said:


> Will their be ranks for ASA?
> 
> Will you list the Placing os the tourneys?


I have almost got the ASA ranking wrapped up, I have 2 more youth classes to finish and then its on to the NAA. :star:


----------



## hoytgirl00

*a great idea*

i think it will help archers all around the world.i think if the avid archer was to trust the pro's instead of hacking on their ideas.they would maybe,just maybe increase their shooting scores.good luck with the mag.i tink everyone could learn something from these guys.thats why their on the podiums and were not.i will support it 100%.hopefully i can acheive 1/2 of what they have.


----------



## N BROOKS

Listen guys and gals... 

Here is everything wrapped up in a nut shell... 

We have introduced a new magazine that is centered around target shooting and competition. We feel that it can be a great deal of help to our sport. Many of you will truly enjoy reading the articles written about subjects from tournament participation, to formatting or what type of rain gear works best for shooting (per experience - not just theory or probabilty). I read an article written by Reo that informed me on quite a few things that I didn't know... I definately don't know everything about archery but I have been around the block a time or two.. 

Trust me, we are all listening to the comments and suggestions being made on what could possibly be a help in purchasing this item.. keep them coming, there are some good ones.. then again, there are some bad ones... not that they are really bad ideas, they just may not fit into our business plan.. because in the end, if this thing cost more money than it brings in, we will be finished!! 

A little archery history could go a long way here. According to the ATA, most archery shops have a life span of 3 years. Now I know that this is not an archery shop, this is a magazine. But, if there is any relation, I think it is worth mentioning. Why do those shops fail within 2-4 years? Research says it is because they are not business minded. They are customer minded.  That is a good thing in the aspect of customer service, but, if you sell everything too cheap, then you can't keep the doors open. I have had the pleasure of talking shop with Mr. George Chapman. Now, if any man has seen shops come and go it would be George. One of the first things that he mentions in his shooter schools is "how many know how much it cost to run your business per year, per month, per day and per hour?"... Usually, only 1 or 2 raise their hands out of a group of 15 or so... They are the shops that survive... 

Again, I must say that I am not telling anyone that their suggestions are not worth mentioning, it is just that some of them do not fit the business plan.. 

I appreciate everyones response and think that many of you will enjoy the magazine.. we are new to this and there are bumps that will come up in the road, but, if we don't take our shocks off, we should be just fine...


----------



## Travis VanDaele

Congrats to those involved in this new magazine!!!

I can remember years ago reading 3D and archer, and I know many others that would read it cover to cover.

The old saying goes a picture is worth a thousand words, to me I love pics of top shooters, this is how I learned and am sure others would agree.

I truly believe that our sport does not identify our top pro shooters , rather they get lost amongst the numerous cateorgories etc and manufactures who support these top shooters do not get the mileage out of their investment and in return the pros dont get paid like other sports. 

If a pro wins the IBO worlds why not tell us what he shoots for equipment etc

I am sure alot of aspiring 3-d archers would love to read how Dan M approaches judging distances etc etc

Sign me up

Travis


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well said Nathan! I know I am looking forward to the Magazine and I know it will be a hugh help if people will give it a chance!! Thanks again!! God bless, Todd:smile:



N BROOKS said:


> Listen guys and gals...
> 
> Here is everything wrapped up in a nut shell...
> 
> We have introduced a new magazine that is centered around target shooting and competition. We feel that it can be a great deal of help to our sport. Many of you will truly enjoy reading the articles written about subjects from tournament participation, to formatting or what type of rain gear works best for shooting (per experience - not just theory or probabilty). I read an article written by Reo that informed me on quite a few things that I didn't know... I definately don't know everything about archery but I have been around the block a time or two..
> 
> Trust me, we are all listening to the comments and suggestions being made on what could possibly be a help in purchasing this item.. keep them coming, there are some good ones.. then again, there are some bad ones... not that they are really bad ideas, they just may not fit into our business plan.. because in the end, if this thing cost more money than it brings in, we will be finished!!
> 
> A little archery history could go a long way here. According to the ATA, most archery shops have a life span of 3 years. Now I know that this is not an archery shop, this is a magazine. But, if there is any relation, I think it is worth mentioning. Why do those shops fail within 2-4 years? Research says it is because they are not business minded. They are customer minded. That is a good thing in the aspect of customer service, but, if you sell everything too cheap, then you can't keep the doors open. I have had the pleasure of talking shop with Mr. George Chapman. Now, if any man has seen shops come and go it would be George. One of the first things that he mentions in his shooter schools is "how many know how much it cost to run your business per year, per month, per day and per hour?"... Usually, only 1 or 2 raise their hands out of a group of 15 or so... They are the shops that survive...
> 
> Again, I must say that I am not telling anyone that their suggestions are not worth mentioning, it is just that some of them do not fit the business plan..
> 
> I appreciate everyones response and think that many of you will enjoy the magazine.. we are new to this and there are bumps that will come up in the road, but, if we don't take our shocks off, we should be just fine...


----------



## possum trapper

just called for a subscription:thumbs_up


----------



## Lea

ChaseBaker said:


> Will their be ranks for ASA?
> 
> Will you list the Placing os the tourneys?


Yes we will be listing the placing of the tournaments:teeth:


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Very Well Said*

Thanks Nathan for what you said. I apologize for upsetting anyone in this thread but I could not say it better than Nathan. Thanks for the support and I am looking forward to the first issue also. I know there will be bumps in the road but I am confident we can overcome those and put out a high quality learning tool with the help of the writers. Just so everyone know we will be having ghost writers other than the Pros in each issue...We have an article or 2 that will be coming from a gentleman called Dee...Just for instance...



N BROOKS said:


> Listen guys and gals...
> 
> Here is everything wrapped up in a nut shell...
> 
> We have introduced a new magazine that is centered around target shooting and competition. We feel that it can be a great deal of help to our sport. Many of you will truly enjoy reading the articles written about subjects from tournament participation, to formatting or what type of rain gear works best for shooting (per experience - not just theory or probabilty). I read an article written by Reo that informed me on quite a few things that I didn't know... I definately don't know everything about archery but I have been around the block a time or two..
> 
> Trust me, we are all listening to the comments and suggestions being made on what could possibly be a help in purchasing this item.. keep them coming, there are some good ones.. then again, there are some bad ones... not that they are really bad ideas, they just may not fit into our business plan.. because in the end, if this thing cost more money than it brings in, we will be finished!!
> 
> A little archery history could go a long way here. According to the ATA, most archery shops have a life span of 3 years. Now I know that this is not an archery shop, this is a magazine. But, if there is any relation, I think it is worth mentioning. Why do those shops fail within 2-4 years? Research says it is because they are not business minded. They are customer minded. That is a good thing in the aspect of customer service, but, if you sell everything too cheap, then you can't keep the doors open. I have had the pleasure of talking shop with Mr. George Chapman. Now, if any man has seen shops come and go it would be George. One of the first things that he mentions in his shooter schools is "how many know how much it cost to run your business per year, per month, per day and per hour?"... Usually, only 1 or 2 raise their hands out of a group of 15 or so... They are the shops that survive...
> 
> Again, I must say that I am not telling anyone that their suggestions are not worth mentioning, it is just that some of them do not fit the business plan..
> 
> I appreciate everyones response and think that many of you will enjoy the magazine.. we are new to this and there are bumps that will come up in the road, but, if we don't take our shocks off, we should be just fine...


----------



## Mr. Black Magic

OhOH, Headbanger music, I'm out!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Mr. Black Magic said:


> OhOH, Headbanger music, I'm out!


Know what you mean, opened the web site on Sat. then got interrupted. Came back in the house a couple of hours later and heard music playing. Took me a while to figure out it was coming from my office.


----------



## pintojk

Mr. Black Magic said:


> OhOH, Headbanger music, I'm out!


didn't think you were that old :chortle:

would a little Conway Twitty be more to your likings


----------



## Lien2

Can someone PM me the link please.
I have googled it and nothing comes up. :angry:
Thanks!

Lien2


----------



## DUGF007

http://www.thetournamentarcher.com/


----------



## SuperX

The web site (under about us) links to the NASP while talking about covering the NFAA - is the NASP really what you intend? $36.00 is a lot of milk money for those kids to save up :smile: I am sure they will be interested in the middle school power rankings though


----------



## cl0uder

This is a really good idea. I have actually looked in the past if such a magazine existed and now it finally does. 

Do you have staff openings for Graphic Designer or advertising? I could come on as freelance.


----------



## Lien2

DUGF007 said:


> http://www.thetournamentarcher.com/


Thank you!

Lien2


----------



## Mr. Black Magic

pintojk said:


> didn't think you were that old :chortle:
> 
> would a little Conway Twitty be more to your likings


How about Susan Ballion, smartazz. Just over bored with knock of metal music on everything from discovery channel to wal mart. It's time has gone.

Now shouldn't you be practicing spitting backy on concrete:wink:


----------



## thespyhunter

SuperX said:


> I think he is reacting to the braggadocio from Reo, not advocating a choice between the two magazines. Maybe if Reo's dad was writing for the magazine, Reo's statement would be half true.
> 
> Reo is the one who made the decision to criticize the free mag you get when you join the NFAA in order to make his venture seem better.





SuperX said:


> Trying to promote our sport by denigrating others who are doing the same thing... interesting approach





SuperX said:


> I think that if any one of the 3 guys mentioned took reo's comments seriously they would be offended personally. If you want to blame the messenger, go for it, but if you expect my subscription you should learn a bit of humility. A simple "I'm sorry we got carried away by the exciement of launching our new magazine" would be way more effective than pretending that it is all my fault.
> 
> Live by the internet ...





Mr. Black Magic said:


> OhOH, Headbanger music, I'm out!





SuperX said:


> The web site (under about us) links to the NASP while talking about covering the NFAA - is the NASP really what you intend? $36.00 is a lot of milk money for those kids to save up :smile: I am sure they will be interested in the middle school power rankings though





Mr. Black Magic said:


> How about Susan Ballion, smartazz. Just over bored with knock of metal music on everything from discovery channel to wal mart. It's time has gone.
> 
> Now shouldn't you be practicing spitting backy on concrete:wink:


WOW ~

Merry Christmas :grinch:


----------



## Reo

I'm sorry If I offended anyone.

Reo


----------



## Lea

Reo said:


> I'm sorry If I offended anyone.
> 
> Reo


Didn't offend me LOL!!!! LEA:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## drtnshtr

Reo said:


> I'm sorry If I offended anyone.
> 
> Reo


I wouldnt be sorry for stating how you feel Reo...what is it they say Call a spade a spade....If the NFAA mag is free thats great but like you said ya get what ya pay for...plus Im sure its just info regarding NFAA right? It sounds the The Tournament Archer will be focused on all types of target archery and will also include hunting from Tony....I didnt think think $6.00/issue was too much heck I woulda paid $10 since it would be the only archery mag I get other than the free issue of Bowhunt America from ASA.Im stoked:thumbs_up


----------



## wits

The way I see it is alot of us pay 40 to 50 dollors to take our better half out
to eat and another 20 to 40 on drinks or a movie and thats ok. Some say 6 dollars an issue is high but at least you have something you can read while you are getting rid of what you paid 50 dollars for just 8 hour earlier and thats gone for good. I hope it was good. At least you can reread your magazine over and over. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lien2

Sign up complete!
Thanks again Lea! :thumbs_up

Lien2


----------



## Archeroni

How about an article or two author by whoever taught and/or coaches the Pro's (unless you-all are self-taught). I expect you can learn a lot from great archers, but maybe an additional thing or two from those who taught them.

Just a thought.


----------



## loveshootn

*Magazine*

I think this will be a great asset to the archery community. Anyone associated or knows anyone associated should look at Joining this mag.


----------



## Reo

We are going to have a lot of diffrent views. We have even talked to my Dad and he will do a few for us and he taught me and has worked with a ton of top guys. Like I said it will be nothing but helpful and infoming to all.

Reo


----------



## RJHolden

*Good Job*

Congrats to all the writers of the magazine, I am excited to see something like this become available. I hope the magazine does really well. Would hate to see a valuable resource like this fade away because of lack of interest to keep it going. Good luck and looking forward to checking out that first issue.

Thanks,
Bob
:thumbs_up


----------



## ProtecMan

Mr. Black Magic said:


> OhOH, Headbanger music, I'm out!


Really? I thought that it sounded like Metallica back when they first started. That's definitely not headbangers, sounds like some good early 80's rock and roll to me.
Kudos to a bunch of great guys trying to do a little entrepeneuring and maybe/hopefully teach the archery world a little about what they know.:thumbs_up


----------



## Mr. Black Magic

ProtecMan said:


> Really? I thought that it sounded like Metallica back when they first started. That's definitely not headbangers, sounds like some good early 80's rock and roll to me.
> Kudos to a bunch of great guys trying to do a little entrepeneuring and maybe/hopefully teach the archery world a little about what they know.:thumbs_up


Hey no sweat, wanna pare down your potential market segment before you even get launched, no skin off my nose.


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Music*

Just so you know it was a couple of buddies of mine that did the music for the site. Going forward they said they would take requests but Conway Twitty just might be to FAR OUT for them...Even though I know that music helped John Travolta ride that bull...


----------



## outback jack

Got my subscription this morning, can't wait to get it.


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Hey no sweat, wanna pare down your potential market segment before you even get launched, no skin off my nose.


In the lower right hand corner just turnthe music off!


----------



## thespyhunter

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Hey no sweat, wanna pare down your potential market segment before you even get launched, no skin off my nose.





:hurt:

these guys must have really beat the pants off of you at some point for you to be so bitter


----------



## Lea

*New subscriptions*

Phone is ringing off the hook!!! Thank You to everyone who has subscribed so far!!!!:teeth::teeth:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic

thespyhunter said:


> :hurt:
> 
> these guys must have really beat the pants off of you at some point for you to be so bitter


Yeah, that must be it


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Advertisers*

I wanted to Thank CBE,Scott,Truball and Lancasters for advertising with us. It means alot to me to have them on board and they are some of the best companies out there..Thanks guys...


----------



## dwagoner

Something up with the site? maybe its my work comp but it keeps saying "ERROR" Would love to check it out! 

Damn all the haters and complainers about the price, Eastmans magazine is about the same price for same # of issues, yeah its a bit but still not alot in this day, 

Should maybe offer a single magazine for all the ones wanting a complimentary to see how they like it, maybe a $6 single magazine option?????


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Site Error*

Sorry for whatever problems you are having because it pops up for me everytime here and Ohio and I just spoke to REO and he said that it is up for him..


----------



## loveshootn

*Complaining about the Price*

Guys, if you look at it this way. A lot of us spend all kinds of money on equipment that doesn't help us shoot any better. So maybe if we invest in a Fine Archery Magazine that is written by some of the best archers on the planet and actually read it, then maybe it will pay for itself because your not wasting it on other stuff you don't need.

I think we all need to support things like this, For archers, by archers.......


----------



## The Swami

If it was a gadget you stuck on your bow that cost $36, all y'alls would be all over it!  

Since it is just articles that could help you to be better at archery quicker and more efficiently, it is too expensive?  

Hey Walkin' Dude, the music changes after a bit and gets a little more Welkian in tempo.  

This kind of thing is right up the Swami's alley, but please put in lots of pictures. 

Wished I was a namebrand, I have lots of ideas and I love writing and journalism.  I think this would be a ton of fun and I am jealous of you all that are participating in it. I hope you really make it work!

I think as a bonus, the first 100 suscribers should get a downloadable MP3 of Nathan's first single.  

Will the website have content too? I think if you had some video instruction on it, that would be a great supplement to some of your articles that are in the current issue being mailed out. The video supplements could generate much more interest in the actual article if you do it right.  

I just hope it doesn't go the route of other magazines where it gets way to heavy on advertising. Most mags on the newstand these days are mostly filled with advertising and little in the way of real substance and good journalism. Check out any hunting magazine and you know what I mean. I won't even bother reading them. I know ad space in a mag is necessary however.

I am glad you are planning to cover all of the areas of tournament archery. I hope it doesn't get too much into the hunting area because there is tons of that out there to peruse.

Most of the small time mags are great, it is when they get into the money making and get bigger, the quality suffers. Most are great when they start up, but if they successful, they evolve into something less than what they were in the beginning.

I think anytime anyone does this kind of thing, it is good for archery. All the orgs that put out some kind of publication is great I think. Lots of great archers doing it on their own as well. DVDs, magazines, websites, it's all great!!

I will be a interested reader.


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Swami*

This goes for you and everyone for that matter...We are all in this together...Write a piece on what ever you want and feel is good and this is your chance..I can't say forsure it will get into the magazine but what I can tell you is if it is good it will!!! I am up for any one of you writing a piece and we will print it if it is good. NONE of us claim to be the best writers but what we give you is a magazine BY ARCHERS FOR ARCHERS..This is open to anyone..If you want to give writing a try we will put in an article in each issue we post from anyone who writes a piece that is good for archery. If you get down on something I will tell you right now it will never be posted because that will not help anyone..But on the other hand if you write something that may question something in a positive nature than we would look at it...Lets all be positive because we all have regular jobs that get us down including me and this is an escape to what keeps us sain...

Tony...


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

On behalf of Tommorrow's Resources Unlimited (T.R.U.Ball and AXCEL Sights) we are proud to announce our sponsorship with The Tournament Archer. We are excited to be behind this project 100%. As a good friend of Tony for a long time now we wish him and his family all the best!

As a sponsor of The Tournament Archer, I must say we are very excited with what this magazine could do for our sport. With a lot of the manufacturers having a rough year this year, it is perfect timing and could really do all of us a favor that have anything to do with competitve archery. I urge all of you to get on board and subscribe to what could be arguably the best publication in archery in a short time.

Thanks to all of those subscribers and we hope you enjoy articles by a very fine array of archers.

Brandon Reyes


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Thank You Brandon*

I wanted to Thank Brandon for those kind words and I too look forward to working with him in the future. We all do need to stick together on what we all love..Archery!!!! I wanted to let all of you know that I just got off the phone with Levi Morgan and if you subscribe to the magazine we are going to have another announcement coming up but only if you subscribe will you know what it is..Believe me it is so cool for any archer that I want to be a part of it...But yes of coarse I can't..Unfortunately...All I can tell you is that it will involve the outdoors and a bow...Now with that said I will leave you guessing...


----------



## Darrin

If I buy a subscription, will I be eligible? The $36 for the magazine is a whole bunch cheaper than what he was going to charge me to go on a televised hunt!


----------



## TourneyArcher

*No no no*

No Darrin you are not going be able to WIN..You...ME...All of the writers are out of this..NICE TRY...


----------



## ChaseBaker

Tony

even me?

Chase


----------



## TourneyArcher

*?*

That remains to be seen...Well Chase since you are only 15 maybe we will see..


----------



## ChaseBaker

ttt


----------



## ebayollis

what is this post refering too? what is it that if I shoot Ill want this?


----------



## TourneyArcher

*A new magazine*

By Archers For Archers

www.thetournamentarcherDOTcom


----------



## drtnshtr

TRUBALL is in ......AWESOME!!! way to go Brandon


----------



## NerdHick

Looks good! Can't wat to have a copy in hand!


----------



## Bomber11

This is sounding better all the time!
I'm in.


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Product*

Another thing for all of you to know is as we do product reveiws we are going to give that product to all of you that subscribe as long as we do not have to send it back to the company. There will be some big ticket items that we can't give away but due to sending them back or agreements but I spoke to Brandon from Tru-Ball and he said of coarse he will give us a few releases to give to our subscribers over the year and pretty much everyone else that I get on board says the same thing. The only thing we ask of any subscriber is if they win they cover the shipping and handling to home..Good luck to our subscribers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swerve's CEO

I just burnt a whole pan of Christmas cookies while reading this whole thread :embara:

I have to say I am utterly disappointed and disgusted in some of the negative thoughts and comments that some folks have posted on this thread. Whining gets you nowhere in life, it darn sure don't get you any X's. It's not a welfare magazine, it's to help those that truly want the resourses that will be offered. Great things are not always free. If you aren't willing to pay the cost for something good, close the thread and move on, it's that simple. Why be so negative to those trying to help others?

Reo.... you and your whole entire family ROCK!!!! I have learned more from your family over the last few years than from anyone. Your dad is a rockstar in my book. Thanks go out to you guys for all your help in improving my shooting game. I know Rod would have to agree 100%.

I am definitely looking forward to the new publicaton. I get the free magazines from the NFAA - Archery Focus, US archer, etc.... if folks believe that is all they need in publications to improve their game, it's entirely up to them, but I do believe they will be missing out on some great info to come. It'd be worth $50-100 per year I would have to bet. 

Does Mickey D's give you a freebie Big N Tasty just to try one to see if you wanna get another one tomorrow? Maybe Forrest will send you out a free release to see if you want to buy another one someday.... people amaze me. 

Thanks again to all the future writers for this publication.


----------



## swerve

Swerve's CEO said:


> I just burnt a whole pan of Christmas cookies while reading this whole thread :embara:
> 
> I have to say I am utterly disappointed and disgusted in some of the negative thoughts and comments that some folks have posted on this thread. Whining gets you nowhere in life, it darn sure don't get you any X's. It's not a welfare magazine, it's to help those that truly want the resourses that will be offered. Great things are not always free. If you aren't willing to pay the cost for something good, close the thread and move on, it's that simple. Why be so negative to those trying to help others?
> 
> Reo.... you and your whole entire family ROCK!!!! I have learned more from your family over the last few years than from anyone. Your dad is a rockstar in my book. Thanks go out to you guys for all your help in improving my shooting game. I know Rod would have to agree 100%.
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to the new publicaton. I get the free magazines from the NFAA - Archery Focus, US archer, etc.... if folks believe that is all they need in publications to improve their game, it's entirely up to them, but I do believe they will be missing out on some great info to come. It'd be worth $50-100 per year I would have to bet.
> 
> Does Mickey D's give you a freebie Big N Tasty just to try one to see if you wanna get another one tomorrow? Maybe Forrest will send you out a free release to see if you want to buy another one someday.... people amaze me.
> 
> Thanks again to all the future writers for this publication.


I do agree. I agreed yesterday just didn't have time to type it until today. 

Judging from the qualifications of the writers involved should be a great publication and beneficial one as well.


----------



## TourneyArcher

*You are right*

I tell you all something. When it comes to the world of tournament archery I want to hear personally what these guys have to say. I have only been shooting 3D for 4 years this year and I admit I need help so that is why this whole thing came about. Another reason that this really got started was because my wife was up for Shooter of the Year on the FBR class for IBO and there was no updated information to tell even where she stood. We had to set at home after every event and figure everything to see where she was because in our world that is important to us. So if we were doing that anyway why not get really involved. Another sad but true fact is that I really suck at judging yardage so instead of being a pest to everyone of these guys I have to believe that other people are going through what I am. I have tried other things out there to improve me and to be honest whatever I have read has not worked for me personally so I hope this magazine will help me also...I am competitive so if I can improve my personal game at all then I am ready for this magazine too..We have put all the articles in so far from the guys and they are pretty cool and now we inserting all the pictures because we have alot.. I am still trying to get some more sponsors but we are fairly close to wrapping up the first issue. Going forward we are going to have something called ASK THE PRO's so if any of you have a question you really want to ask email Lea [email protected] and we will pick a persons request every issue we do to ask the guys and gals that are involved here.


----------



## Mr. October

Swerve's CEO said:


> I just burnt a whole pan of Christmas cookies while reading this whole thread :embara:
> 
> I have to say I am utterly disappointed and disgusted in some of the negative thoughts and comments that some folks have posted on this thread. Whining gets you nowhere in life, it darn sure don't get you any X's. It's not a welfare magazine, it's to help those that truly want the resourses that will be offered. Great things are not always free. If you aren't willing to pay the cost for something good, close the thread and move on, it's that simple. Why be so negative to those trying to help others?
> 
> Reo.... you and your whole entire family ROCK!!!! I have learned more from your family over the last few years than from anyone. Your dad is a rockstar in my book. Thanks go out to you guys for all your help in improving my shooting game. I know Rod would have to agree 100%.
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to the new publicaton. I get the free magazines from the NFAA - Archery Focus, US archer, etc.... if folks believe that is all they need in publications to improve their game, it's entirely up to them, but I do believe they will be missing out on some great info to come. It'd be worth $50-100 per year I would have to bet.
> 
> Does Mickey D's give you a freebie Big N Tasty just to try one to see if you wanna get another one tomorrow? Maybe Forrest will send you out a free release to see if you want to buy another one someday.... people amaze me.
> 
> Thanks again to all the future writers for this publication.


What kind of cookies??? :tongue:


----------



## Swerve's CEO

Mr. October said:


> What kind of cookies??? :tongue:


some of the blackish, brown, crunchy, smokish smelling kind... :ill: mmmmmm...


----------



## NEVADAPRO

OH!! Just like the one's I make!!!  In some states their called "hockey pucks"!!! LOL!!!!:teeth:



Swerve's CEO said:


> some of the blackish, brown, crunchy, smokish smelling kind... :ill: mmmmmm...


----------



## CarpCommander

Congrats on the mag Tony & Lea! :darkbeer:

I was wundering whatever happened to y'all; now I know. Imma git ahold of ya here shortly.


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Hello Brent*

Brent nice to hear from you too..It's funny with this magazine all the old friends we have are coming out of the woodwork...I love this catching up with you all...

Tony


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Shipping and Handling*

*Shipping and Handling*

We have found out what we are looking at here and the rate would be $46.00 per year to overseas and $42.00 to Canada. IF you want to subscribe you can call Lea at 419*485*4360 or send money order to 11693 County Road I,Montpelier,Oh 43543. Thanks for the interest all of you wanting to know.


----------



## TourneyArcher

*Americas Best*

I just spoke to Jerry at Americas Best Bowstrings and he has signed on to sponsor. Now with that we are also going to offer something that is totally awesome!! We are going to have what is called The Landslide Award for the Power Rankings.. If you win this award we are going to give the winner $500.00 if they win his/her class by a landslide just as long as your class has 25 or more shooters in it on an average per event in the IBO and ASA. If you shoot Americas Best Bowstrings there will be something special for you also. We will have 1 winner in the IBO and ASA each. Shoot more often people and do not let those points get away...


----------



## Lea

*The Tournament Archer*

I just wanted to wish everyone Happy Holidays from The Tournamet Archer and wanted to thank everyone for subscribing we are off to a great start, thanks again and Have a Happy New Year!!:teeth:


----------



## TourneyArcher

Just wanted to let you know that we will be at Vegas in February. Make sure you stop by and see us!!!:teeth::teeth:


----------



## ChadLister

Darrin said:


> Its something that some friends of mine put together(McCarthy, Brooks, Wilde, Morgan, Gillingham, Beaubouef, Haynes) and hope that everyone will enjoy!


Is it a magazine??


----------



## Unk Bond

t t t
He tells nothing .I say noting :wink:


----------



## goad

*Happy Birthday to me la la la*

I just realized  what I want for my Birthday......my wife said the kids were asking.


----------



## SuperX

The magazine launched this year, do you think this has lived up to the advanced billing?


----------



## kg4tyr

*???*

Did this ever get off the ground?


----------



## peter rogers

JLH said:


> JLH knows who Darrin C. is...
> 
> 
> 
> ....and thanks John!


I know who Darrin is, not a poser. the real deal! send me one I'm sure if you believe in it, it has to be good.:wink:


----------



## SuperX

coming up on 2 seasons now... has this magazine been what it was promised to be?


----------



## z7 xtreme fmj

ofashea said:


> Are they ill tempered broadheads with lasers?
> 
> Slowen


ya know they have those


----------

